# The Whining/Complaint Thread



## Kniwor (Apr 11, 2008)

Guys,

Post all the complains u have regarding the forum in this thread, regarding fellow members etc... or issues that u believe have not been solved after reporting threads/posts. *Mind your language* while u do this. Any complaint post henceforth, outside this thread, anywhere else in the forum, will be summarily deleted and a warning served. Of-course the Feedback section is still there for you to leave feedback, this thread is for complaint and discussion. *This thread is NOT a substitute for the "Report Post" function, do not report posts/threads here, only those issues that cannot be addressed by the Report Post function should be posted here.*
Kniwor.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2008)

So I gotta keep coming here to see if my name is on the WANTED list or something?

This idea is ridiculous, instead ask to use the report system. Complains have to be done in private, doing so in public would only spin it out of control with additional members joining it 'for fun'.

No offense but this image suits here more than the last thread I tried 

*media.urbandictionary.com/image/page/lolumad-57503.jpg

Just kidding there. 

Didn't some member here have an ENTIRE website just so that people can rant and whine?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, IMO this is a nice idea. Instead of letting people post in whatever threads and sections they find.

But, please make sure , mods don't delete posts 'physically', saying that the post was offensive.

Anyways, on topic: 

Please tell me if discussing about unlocking and jailbreaking iPhones, is allowed in this forum.
IMO, If talking about OS X On a PC is Illegal, then this should be too.

Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57559&page=246

Thanx,
ray


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 11, 2008)

> Please tell me if discussing about unlocking and jailbreaking iPhones, is allowed in this forum.
> IMO, If talking about OS X On a PC is Illegal, then this should be too.


Yes it is and it always will be.


----------



## legolas (Apr 11, 2008)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Well, IMO this is a nice idea. Instead of letting people post in whatever threads and sections they find.


 +1


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 11, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> So I gotta keep coming here to see if my name is on the WANTED list or something?
> 
> This idea is ridiculous, instead ask to use the report system. Complains have to be done in private, doing so in public would only spin it out of control with additional members joining it 'for fun'.
> 
> ...



This is no place to report posts/threads.

Everyone does believe (including me) that complaints should be made in private, and that is the right way to do things, but members are persistent on posting crap everywhere around in the forum to express their discontentment, then they complain that's because there is no place to do that, this is a step to keep the forum clean, not all things can be absolutely right, but "appropriate" is the word we are looking for here. I am warning you guys again, *If you use offensive language in this thread, you will serve a ban, posting complains in other threads will NOT be tolerated anymore.*


----------



## kalpik (Apr 11, 2008)

Kniwor said:


> ...but members are persistent on posting crap everywhere around in the forum to express their discontentment, then they complain that's because there is no place to do that...


IMO, such members should be warned once, then banned.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 11, 2008)

Why in the world would anyone want to see this in Public? Isn't that quite obvious? Its the "Lets add more fuel to fire and dance around it!" attitude. And just because its a Public forum doesn't give anyone the right to troll or flamebait. However considering this is in Fight Club I guess its the norm.

@mods: This thing is just flamebait for a random drive thru insult fest which some people are using at free of cost. Don't take it seriously. It comes with the post you have . Your time is better spent elsewhere .


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 11, 2008)

Offtopic response to the above^: You have been banned on IRC in the channel . J/K.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 11, 2008)

I welcome this move.
Let the member also post what they like and what they dont like about Digit forum member/ moderator/ and management .

But please dont delete posts, which complains that any member/ moderator is doing wrong and than also no one is stooping him. And in that case, dont take a particular side because he/ she is old member or reputated member or forum moderator.

Thanks for starting a open discussion.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

120 sec limit in reporting a thread, its cool


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 11, 2008)

what if some wants to bash a mod ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 11, 2008)

ok.. since no one is starting any fire to add the fuel..  

Here's a link that was sent to me by an x-member of this forum 
Inappropriate content

Anybody got a lighter?


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

^^lol 

"Mods are not Gods and they have no right to ban a person without warning for silly things for words like stupid, idiot, monkey, donkey etc"

"The only being that is not answerable for anything is GOD himself"


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 11, 2008)

This thread is not meant to report only moderator activities. And also, moderator are not GOD of the forum that we will blindly follow them. We have rights to speak against anyone if he is doing wrong.


----------



## utsav (Apr 11, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> ok.. since no one is starting any fire to add the fuel..
> 
> Here's a link that was sent to me by an x-member of this forum
> Inappropriate content
> ...




Man thats too bad Shantanu is a good mod yaar


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 11, 2008)

utsav said:


> Man thats too bad Shantanu is a good mod yaar



It's too bad the guy who wrote it is also no longer in the forum


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 11, 2008)

lol interesting..


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

buried underneath, defeats the very purpose of thi thread...lol


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't understand you guys, I have posted in *BOLD* letters, take care in what you post, you are given a platform to complain does not mean you use any kind of language you like, I have removed the link because of the vulgarity in language it has. 

@Cyrus_the_virus
Just dont make posts for the heck of it, if u have a problem, you are welcome to come forward and speak, posts such are yours is the biggest example of immaturity, just willing to start a fight, this is a tech forum and we are all here for tech discussion, not to have a little fun here.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 11, 2008)

Kniwor said:


> @Cyrus_the_virus
> Just dont make posts for the heck of it, if u have a problem, you are welcome to come forward and speak, posts such are yours is the biggest example of immaturity, just willing to start a fight, this is a tech forum and we are all here for tech discussion, not to have a little fun here.



lol.. complaints without fights?  And that too a thread in the fight club?

BTW, I didn't fight nor did I start a fight. Posted only what I received through the PM allowed by Digit. And by the way, don't be so red faced. Chill maadi, calm, peace. lol.

Don't talk about immaturity when you've started a thread in a fight club asking members to post complaints about others and you don't expect a flame war? You expect everyone to sit down and have a great dinner, laugh and joke and complain about each other, it's time you wake up and do a reality check. 

BTW, I'm making this my last post in this, because by the way your face is getting red, I'm quite sure I'll be banned  if I post more.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 11, 2008)

why is this forum going nuts ?


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

everytime someone tries to raise a point, damn either the thread gets locked or the post that are key essential to know th actual matter are deleted.

Do you think a lone footloose will come and start complaining here falling to the bait and then getting banned  ?


----------



## slugger (Apr 11, 2008)

Would it be too much of a trouble for you _special members_ to move these posts here.
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798000&postcount=98
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798275&postcount=100
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798924&postcount=107
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=799399&postcount=110
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=799420&postcount=115
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=799471&postcount=119

after all I seeem to be doing the biggest and longest whining of ALL

And maybe even this which was butchered and amputated with absolute disdain and sadistic pleasure by a _special member_ who accused me of insulting him 

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=799487&postcount=123

And will anybody care to explain to me logic behind this (in)action

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/8738/09ep5.gif

Could it be because _majority_ people who responded comprised of _pro-special member_ members and some _special membrs_ themselves

i am sure that if this member who goes by the name of *slugger* were to even say *-1*, it would have been deleted by some automated script without even the _special members_ having to make any mouse clicks

And why is Uncle reminiscing about how in the Olden days the forum epitomised serious intelligent discussion and earth shattering talks and the friends he has made on the forum. It looks like a perfect *ON*topic post

Well *48 hours* have passed since I sent the _MORE special members _a pm+mail saying *Hello*

I am being deafened by their silence


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 11, 2008)

> Could it be because majority people who responded comprised of pro-special member members and some special membrs themselves



May I ask the logic of you putting me up as number 4? Whats your basis for determining "pro-special members or special members". I posted in response to someone who was talking about bumping threads. However I also find the +1 posts rather irritating esepcially if they dont come with any text at all .


----------



## kalpik (Apr 11, 2008)

slugger said:


> Would it be too much of a trouble for you _special members_ to move these posts here.
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798000&postcount=98
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798275&postcount=100
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798924&postcount=107
> ...


Im afraid, but yes, that's too much trouble, at least for me. If some other MOD is feeling lucky, he may oblige.



slugger said:


> And maybe even this which was butchered and amputated with absolute disdain and sadistic pleasure by a _special member_ who accused me of insulting him
> 
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=799487&postcount=123


If you have any issues with any _special member_, please PM the _MORE special members_. There.. i said that in your own language, maybe NOW you'll understand that. Posting the same thing OVER AND OVER AND OVER again, in every thread would not help.



slugger said:


> And will anybody care to explain to me logic behind this (in)action
> 
> *img338.imageshack.us/img338/8738/09ep5.gif
> 
> ...


We have enough brain cells to decipher which post is meant to insult/create problems, and which post is harmless. We have our lives too.. We cannot scrutinize each and every post made on this forum. You don't realize how much effort it takes to moderate this forum.



slugger said:


> And why is Uncle reminiscing about how in the Olden days the forum epitomised serious intelligent discussion and earth shattering talks and the friends he has made on the forum. It looks like a perfect *ON*topic post


You really know how to appreciate someone's selfless and voluntary contribution to try and maintain the decorum on this forum. Kudos to you! You sure know how to show respect to fellow members when you post.



slugger said:


> Well *48 hours* have passed since I sent the _MORE special members _a pm+mail saying *Hello*
> 
> I am being deafened by their silence


Like i said, some of us here have lives outside this forum.


----------



## legolas (Apr 11, 2008)

Slugger said:
			
		

> after all I seeem to be doing the biggest and longest whining of ALL


Yes, and its time you stopped it and started posting by taking "vanity" and "idealism for dummies" off of your list ( I mean not to post like this, the way I have reflected you in replying). After all, you are the guy who goes with the system!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 11, 2008)

slugger said:


> Would it be too much of a trouble for you _special members_ to move these posts here.
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798000&postcount=98
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798275&postcount=100
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798924&postcount=107
> ...


Why move here? They didn't serve a purpose there and won't here either. You completely veered a mag thread into a forum fight and shouted your heart out. Now you got your thread here, so rant on.



IT Idiot said:


> Wow what a forum is this ? I just joined now and got shocked to see members fighting each other. I thought of having a nice time here. But I think I should find some other blog.


Don't be shocked, we fight harder so we could sleep tighter  This has no end, welcome.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2008)

IT Idiot said:


> Wow what a forum is this ? I just joined now and got shocked to see members fighting each other. I thought of having a nice time here. But I think I should find some other blog.


You're one of those January 1 birthday guys (And submit) right? Welcome aboard!


----------



## legolas (Apr 11, 2008)

Instead of whining/complaining (though it is irritating to many/a few) why don't we just post the issue/link and then just give our suggestions and "hope" the concerned member/moderator responds to it in an equal civil way?? I certainly think we should at least start every potential problem in that manner(it may get carried away or certainly become sarcastic/flaming) and see how it goes.

Ok, here are three potential issues which I think is of some concern, I was not the one to put it, but I find them relatively misleading because it seems to be unresolved owing to complications.
1) *Aryayush's post regarding torrents* (not blaming you buddy)
Discussion related to torrent *clients* -> *yes*. it is software issue
Discussion related to torrent *trackers* (as to how to check if tracker is down bla bla) -> again, *can be allowed*, its software/technology issue.
Discussion related to *torrent sites* (even though you provide a legal link which is in reality 0.01% in torrents, in spite of the fact that we all may accept what we all do) -> *No, against forum policy*, its a site which hosts 99% of illegal stuffs and there is no justification to provide in that regard. *If there is a site dedicated to legal torrents* (a big IF), of course the mods would/should allow it. 
I hope this is what *grudgy* intended to say (or at least I found peace in this regard) and hope this would clear the confusion reg. this issue

2) *Again Aryayush's post * (again not blaming you, really. Please don't take it offensively)
I don't understand why its in QnA section because off late, I see only general discussions and features (games, themes etc...) of iphones, greatness of apple software in restoring, and other mac products of course. The thread has deviated way from clearing the questions/doubts. Or for that matter there are no questions to answer and so the thread is just continuing with apple's innovativeness and intuitiveness (which I don't deny but its not the place). Also, potentially leading to discussions regarding iPhone unlocked recently.(see 3)

3) also is in this regard,
3.1) *discussions *pertaining to the legality of Mac OS X on PC is being *allowed* (whose result was that it is illegal) while "how to install Mac OS X on a PC" threads will be locked/deleted.
3.2) discussions pertaining to legality of *iPhones unlocking* SHOULD be allowed in the same regard, while "*discussing how or where to get softwares to unlock iPhone" as discussed in link2 should be avoided*/intimated by moderators (this has not yet been done or replied to or actions taken and have stirred way too much arguments and off-topic/flaming posts, no blaming intended, I would have done the same).
3.3) and finally, the fanboyism issue. Yes, its the biggest of all. And, members and moderators are both involved in this!! I don't want to name here, but if necessary I can/will (certainly not helping in anyway though). Its time we *get over this "windows vs linux vs mac"* issue and *restrict it to the fight club* section alone and keep the sanity of the threads related to Mac or Windows Vista or so as such which is the purpose of the thread.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 11, 2008)

> You're one of those January 1 birthday guys (And submit) right? Welcome aboard!



Lmao ! Good one. 



> 3.1) discussions pertaining to the legality of Mac OS X on PC is being allowed (whose result was that it is illegal) while "how to install Mac OS X on a PC" threads will be locked/deleted.



Discussing the legality of an issue shouldn't be considered as illegal content in my honest opinion. I believe the thread was locked because it started to turn into an OS war rather than the actual leagality of things. 



> 3.2) discussions pertaining to legality of iPhones unlocking SHOULD be allowed in the same regard, while "discussing how or where to get softwares to unlock iPhone" as discussed in link2 should be avoided/intimated by moderators (this has not yet been done or replied to or actions taken and have stirred way too much arguments and off-topic/flaming posts, no blaming intended, I would have done the same).


I believe he stopped posting anything about iPhones after it was shown that it was illegal to do the same. 


> Its time we get over this "windows vs linux vs mac" issue and restrict it to the fight club section alone and keep the sanity of the threads related to Mac or Windows Vista or so as such which is the purpose of the thread.


A definite must. I believe this is the cause of pretty much every problem in this forum.


----------



## mediator (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, it wud be much better if mods don't lock the threads unnecessarily without even reading the full content of it. This is FIGHt CLUB and is very well defined on the front page of the main index!! Mods with soft and sensitive hearts shudn't be allowed in FIGHT CLUB.
Now why was this closed? . The "long bullsh1ts" there are actually well known facts. One just needs to read before commenting anything.

Neways, but I believe their decisions shud be soft and sensitive!


----------



## legolas (Apr 12, 2008)

mediator said:


> Now why was this closed?


It was closed, IMO becoz of *this*

especially, the reason from moderator shantanu is from points 3 & 4 quoted,


			
				rules said:
			
		

> 3. Flaming fellow members for their opinions is a childish thing to do, and members indulging in such will be punished like little children.
> 
> 4. Racial/Ethnic slurs will not be tolerated.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, I've got a complaint about this forum. Why the hell can't we have an option to have a bigger avatar??? I can't create avatars myself, so I use ready made avatars and I make sure that it's not indecent. But no, this forum needs to have a limit on avatars as well. Forget about flashy userbars and images for signatures, gimme bigger avatars!!!! One more thing I don't udnerstand is, even if I post an animated avatar, it's static only on this forum, but not others. Why is that???


----------



## narangz (Apr 12, 2008)

^^ You can resize the avatars using freewares like Irfan view


----------



## mediator (Apr 12, 2008)

legolas said:


> It was closed, IMO becoz of *this*
> 
> especially, the reason from moderator shantanu is from points 3 & 4 quoted,


Again, read the whole thread. Ur post didn't tell much. In a religious topic, whenever subjects of child marriage etc are concerned and few where rituals are practiced based on blind faith, it seems to be fine if it is Hinduism but as usual provocative and unbearable if its any other religion? I myself oppose many such blind practices and ask to parade those priests, under the scorching sun, who ill treat poor people. The same was being discussed about ISLAM where a blind practice is being carried on.

Any topic regarding religion is a sensitive one. There wasn't much abuse, but people were just posting the reality!! So, I think mods shudn't even enter the FIGHT CLUB if they can't acknowledge the gravity of the situation, read the thread and understand whats going on or differentiate between "long bullsh1t" and "sour truth/facts".


----------



## krazzy (Apr 12, 2008)

OK here's my list of the whinings/complaints:
Higher message limit (>=100),
More skins,
Bigger avatars,
Images in signatures (there is a setting for this in CP but for god-knows-what reason it doesn't work),
And most importantly,
A special section in Mobile Monsters named "Which phone to buy". Members who want to have opinions/suggestions as to which cell phone would be most suitable for them in their particular budget, should post in that section while all other Mobile related news, views and reviews will go in the main section as usual. People who want to buy a new phone can just visit that section and may find a thread already there that answers their questions. Currently the 'Which phone' threads get mixed with other threads so many people don't bother to search and just create a new thread when a similar thread was created a few days ago.

Hoping all these things become a reality.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2008)

50 messages and 120 sec limit just not enuf, change it for the sake of thread reporting


----------



## utsav (Apr 12, 2008)

+ 1 at legolas's 2nd thread report at post number 30


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 14, 2008)

krazzy said:


> OK here's my list of the whinings/complaints:
> Higher message limit (>=100),
> More skins,
> Bigger avatars,
> ...



+1. I second those requests.
And especially that which phone to buy section, we see a new thread almost everyday!.
But, IMO, its better to have a generic, Suggest me a [product] section, where all such threads could go.

Cheers.


----------



## adi007 (Apr 18, 2008)

i have a complaint...

A mod(Don't want to disclose the name but i know the name) closed a active thread which was under hot discussion.....

The thread is *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=85728
and that too without any last post by a mod...

My argument in the thread is not yet completed 
Mods are now becoming a more like dictators...
may be it;s better to call them dicts


----------



## kalpik (Apr 18, 2008)

^^ You should be happy i didnt give you a warning/ban for: 

1. Posting OLD stuff as a tutorial.
2. Lifting it up from another site and passing it here as your own creation.
3. Linking your blog as source.
4. Arguing with other members when they point out your mistakes.

And if you had the name of the MOD who closed the thread, why didnt you PM him and ask for clarification? I really dont understand what with the people in this forum and respecting MODs.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 18, 2008)

personally,I dont think @adi will go for a copy paste.but..this seems odd.
his posts esp in programming section are  nice.


----------



## adi007 (Apr 18, 2008)

> Posting OLD stuff as a tutorial.


This is agree...i didn't knew that it was found out by Amit 2 years ago..you could see my post 3 accepting that


> Lifting it up from another site and passing it here as your own creation.
> Linking your blog as source.


This is not right sir...
I just referred the SDK docs' and found out my own way to do so...


> Arguing with other members when they point out your mistakes.


See the argument was not becoz that the similar tut was found in labnol website it was becoz of other reason
_
See why i am arguing with you is not to support that my tut is awesome or some thing like that...Actually i am ashamed that this tut was found 2 year ago itself..

Why i am arguing with you coz your views about reference has shocked me...
I am arguing with you coz you have stated my act as plagarisum ..

You could have just posted that this tut was found 2 years ago by Amit and i would have accepted that and removed this tut itself....
_
^^excerpt from my post..

The argument was with the reference of SDK...

and BTW the mod first closed the thread without seeing all the posts and then after i made the above post the mod then looked through all the posts and made the comment....
That means all mods are following first lock then look policy


----------



## kalpik (Apr 18, 2008)

Heh.. I was the one who locked it.. And im doing some work right now.. So left that window open.. Its not that i was going through the thread after locking it. Frankly speaking, i locked it cause it was old news, and was creating unnecessary argument. Nothing else. It had gone WAYY offtopic anyway.. And you would have got the explaination, if you would have PMd me.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 19, 2008)

adi007 said:


> * Mods are now becoming a more like dictators...*
> may be it;s better to call them dicts



Not all man!


----------



## Kniwor (May 1, 2008)

lol.... you guys seem to think mods have nothing to do other than butchering your *quality* posts..... welll here's what it takes to keep the forum look like how u see it......

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/9593/spammq8.jpg


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

One query:
Why do most of the spam posts happen in the Programming section?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 1, 2008)

OMG,thats hours of p0rn....


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> One query:
> Why do most of the spam posts happen in the Programming section?


May be they feel that programmers are in intense stress and tension and hence they will opt to get relief by looking at porn...


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

lol at above two posts


----------



## Kniwor (May 2, 2008)

adi007 said:


> May be they feel that programmers are in intense stress and tension and hence they will opt to get relief by looking at porn...



roflmao


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

Kniwor said:


> lol.... you guys seem to think mods have nothing to do other than butchering your *quality* posts..... welll here's what it takes to keep the forum look like how u see it......
> 
> *img291.imageshack.us/img291/9593/spammq8.jpg



shabaash lage raho.


----------



## phreak0ut (May 3, 2008)

Mods are doing a commendable job in deleting the spam posts so quickly!! Great work guys!


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> *2 days ban for anyone calling names here*.
> 
> Members here are not the owner of any teams. We are here to support and have a good time.
> 
> eggman is banned for 2 days.


why @ eggman is banned without any warning.

Move :
*The official IPL Thread*
to fight club. Let the members talk about cricket openly.



drgrudge said:


> Anyway I don't have to justify my action. I'll do what I want.


why Mods dont need to justify their action. Are they GOD of the forum that they can do anything!!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

^^^i seconfd that!!!

there should be someone to which the mods should be questionable...they cant act as if its their predecessers den here..


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

^^Thanks for raising the issue guys...I've already posted my feelings in that thread only, but for this thread's sake I am doing it again.

First of all

*Recap of Why I(eggman) was banned*

_CSK lost_


gaurav_indian said:


> drgrudge gayab hai
> 
> woh galat prediction dene wale babaon ki tarah underground ho gaya


_in response_


drgrudge said:


> Please STFU and don't irritate or call names.


_I poked little fun at his frustration_



eggman said:


> Here's another one to add to your siggy
> 
> *K*ing of Frustration-drgrudge


_Some laughed_


confused said:


> haha.
> 
> one more
> "Kid" of IPL - parthiv patel (looks)





gagandeep said:


> arrey yaar kyun chhedh rahe ho isse??
> 
> Why are you teasing him now again...??





ravi_9793 said:


> he he he...OR hahahahaha.....


_Hurts his ego,misuses his powers_


drgrudge said:


> *2 days ban for anyone calling names here*.
> 
> Members here are not the owner of any teams. We are here to support and have a good time.
> 
> eggman is banned for 2 days.



Its upto you, if banning me was right. This is what I said in response...




drgrudge said:


> *2 days ban for anyone calling names here*.


What???Is this some kind of rule you just made and want fellow members to follow it. Where is it written that Calling by names is against the rule.....Just cause you don't like it and (how I dunno) you've got the power to ban , you'll start banning ppl. WOW!! Great work!!! 



drgrudge said:


> Members here are not the owner of any teams. We are here to support and have a good time.


Really?? Members here are not owner of any teams??? Is that what you're telling me?? To be honest, I never knew this!!Thanks for telling me......I always thought you as the owner of CSK 

Of course we are here to support, but if you ever interacted with any friends then you should know that the side effect of supporting any team is that you are surely going to be teased  if you're team lost...it a common phenomenon. But if you can't take a bit of teasing after CSK lost, either by gaurav or me  or any one else the you have no right to show your support either.You either be silent and expect silence or you shout aloud and be prepared to be shouted back..you just can't expect silence then...




drgrudge said:


> eggman is banned for 2 days.



No . No. No. Please dont ban me. My life will come to a halt. 2 days without thinkdigit??? What are my friends gonna say... my parents will be ashamed... and my grandpa....he will surely expel me from his will.....Please dont let this happen to me......what a disaster.......I dont feel like living anymore, now that I'm banned.....



drgrudge said:


> What monopoly? See his post. I warned gaurav_indian and still he quoted my post and commented something which was not necessary.


Yeah, and chit-chat section is the most necessary section  in this forum.  This is the heart and soul of TD. Nothing unnecessary is allowed here.Be it 2432423 _Rate the c0(k  size above you_ threads or _She loves me , she loves me not, if she doesnt , will her brother love me?_ threads,all are necessary. 
But some how , a joke, said in good context(which coincidently makes a bit fun of your _STFU_ behavior and coincidently you being the mod) is  unnecessary enough to ban some one and set an example that no one can touch the untouchable drgrudge. 


drgrudge said:


> Anyway I don't have to justify my action.


Yup. Since you are GOD!!! Ruler of this forum and planet.


drgrudge said:


> I'll do what I want. Please don't start posting abt this and create a ruckus.


See above.


Good work doc, I like the way you Mod!! Oh, before your great brain comes to this conclusion, I'm eggman only.



Please admin, look at this thing seriously and look pages 50 and 51  of  the official IPL Thread(before dr.grudge deletes all those posts saying that it was offtopic, rather than merging those post here with this threads which an egoistic person like him wont do....) ....


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

I request all mods to hereby please set a warning to anyone who is crossing the line..a warning should be followed by at least a 24 hour stay...this is not a multinational where each second shall result in the loss of a zillion dollars...


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

i remember kalpik gave me an infraction which still can be seen in my profile, which was much better than the last time mehul banned me without a warning (yeah, i remmber that)


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

Nancy Sintara sang:

```
I was five and he was six
We rode on horses made of sticks
He wore black I wore white
He would always win the fight

Bang bang, he shot me down
Bang bang, I hit the ground
Bang bang, that awful sound
Bang bang, my baby shot me down.
```

I sing:

```
I was a member and he was mod
I acted human, he acted God
He had power but I had Right
He was too weak to be in a fight

Ban ban, he banned me down
Ban ban, I hit the misery ground
Ban ban, now I was bound
Ban ban, my mod banned me down.
```

This song will appear in Tarintino's new film....Fudge Grudge


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

awesome, u deserve to come off the ban just for writing that


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 7, 2008)

Oh_Look_I'm_Banned said:


> ^^Thanks for raising the issue guys...I've already posted my feelings in that thread only, but for this thread's sake I am doing it again.
> 
> First of all
> 
> ...



eggman tere liye gaurav_indian forum chor gaya kyunki tujhe drgrudge ne without any reason ban kiya.Uski last post bhi drgrudge ne delete kar di thi.


----------



## prasad_den (May 7, 2008)

Oh_Look_I'm_Banned said:


> Nancy Sintara sang:
> 
> ```
> I was five and he was six
> ...


That waas an awesome song....!! 

ANd BTW, I don't think drgrudge deserves to be a mod henceforth. A person who cannot take good natured comments in his stride should not even be posting in that thread.. Like eggman said, your team wins - you make fun of others who lost.. but if you lose, be ready to be made fun of by others..

@drgrudge: You are a forum member first, mod next.. you need to justify your actions. you do not own this forum..! DID you even warn eggman first..? And do you think calling someone King of frustration is insulting or derogatory..? If yes, then grow up..! Honestly, I think your id suits you very well... drgrudge - carrying grudges against people always..! 

Hope the admins and other responsible mods look into the matter and settle things..! 

P.S: I really don't care if drgrudge develops a grudge against me and decides to ban me for this post..  I've lost interest in this forum for a long time now..


----------



## slugger (May 7, 2008)

*this is ample evidence* of the fact that Mod previlages has gone to *drgrudge*'s head

he is *sore loser* who has indulged in *blatant and shameless abuse of power*. 

let me point it out to you that he himself is not above *name calling* himself.

when i pointed it out to him sayin that such public display of fanboyism and use of such derogatory description is unbecoming of the Mod of one of the countries most popular forum, he replied



> "I am the MOD and I shall do what I want. I don't need to offer any justfication. Any more OFFTOPIC post here and I will ban you "



let there be no doubts in anybody's minds that *his response contained the smiley*

he with his amazing Mod previlages has also deleted any traces of the conversation we had on that tread


Anybody who demands that drgrudge be removed from Mod duties

+*www.typophile.com/files/infinityJH.gif


Oh_Look_I'm_Banned said:


> Nancy Sintara sang:
> 
> ```
> I was five and he was six
> ...



that is effin awesome buddy 

simply awesome


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

This drgrudge has no work as the mod here...the mods here think that they are some kind of god whom nature has bestowed upon us to ensure sanctity in the nation..

BUT SORRY MODS..U GOT THAT TOTALLY WRONG!!!!U R NOTHING LESS THAN HUMANS AND YOUR ACTIVITY IS NOT ONLY UNDERMINING THE FORUM BUT YOURSELF AS A PERSON!!!!!!

TO ALL ADMINS-WE WANT A SELF NOMINATED MOD WHOM WE KNOW AND HAVE INTERACTED FOR A WHILE!!THAT SHALL TAKE CARE OF MOST PROBLEMS....THE PRESENT MODS AND THE NOMINATED ONES CAN ACT TOGETHER..

AND ALSO WE NEED A PERFORMANCE THREAD FOR THE MODS WHERE WE SHALL RATE THEM IN TERMS OF 1-10--THAT SHALL KEEP THEIR IDIOCIES IN CHECK!!!!A MOD WHOSE GRAPH GOES BELOW A CERTAIN VALUE SHALL BE EXPELLED WITHOUT NOTICE..OBVIOUSLY MEMBERS WOULD BE ENTITILED TO A PROPER JUSTIFICATION TO THE POINTS GIVEN!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2008)

In my opinion, drgrudge  dont deserve to be a MOD............Infact he should be *banned* for misusing his power.


----------



## slugger (May 7, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> In my opinion, drgrudge  dont deserve to be a MOD............Infact he should be *banned* for misusing his power.



*drgrudge* is the oldest, still active Mod on the forum.

at any given time of the day you are more likely to find him to be be only Mod logged in

i doubt if the thinkdigit people would remove such a *dedicated, committed, self-sacrficing* [LOL RMAO ROFL !!!!] servant

*n e way* what i suggest s that the decision to ban a member *must* be taken after a *consensus of 3 Mods* has been taken or *1 Admin* - *and the names of the 3 approvng mods must be clearly mentioned*

by giving them sinlge-point authority you are only making them vulnerable to indulge in such malparactices

there is no way in hell that any other Mod would have approved of *drgrudge's shameless abuse of power*.

i am quite sure that there are quite a few Mods here who disapprove of *drgrudge's dictatorial, arrogant, narcissistic behaviour* but are not voicing it [quite rightly] because open dissent among Mods would relfect poorly on the forum.


----------



## narangz (May 7, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> TO ALL ADMINS-WE WANT A SELF NOMINATED MOD WHOM WE KNOW AND HAVE INTERACTED FOR A WHILE!!THAT SHALL TAKE CARE OF MOST PROBLEMS....THE PRESENT MODS AND THE NOMINATED ONES CAN ACT TOGETHER..



I agree. There are many helpful members out there who deserve some appreciation.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

slugger said:


> *drgrudge* is the oldest, still active Mod on the forum.
> 
> at any given time of the day you are more likely to find him to be be only Mod logged in



Thats coz the other mods like ticking the invisible tab before signing in..


----------



## krazzy (May 7, 2008)

narangz said:


> There are many helpful members out there who deserve some appreciation.



Yeah like me for example.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

*king of misconceptions*-krazzy


----------



## enticer86 (May 7, 2008)

Yaar just temme one thing.. The one person, abt whom so many ppl are posting, the one gr888 hero of this forum, where is he? I am soooooooooo jealous of him! 
DrGrudge uncle, are u listening?


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

well....just want to add something to wat all my fellow digitians said....

1. mods are not dictators..oops again...
2. they should not be given the power to ban a guy just like that..atleast a 24hr warning shld be ther where he could come clean..if the user wants...someone already said this....
3. when a ban is done there SHOULD be a admin approval...and the *BAN REASON given to other members *  ...not that a mod felt like its bad and just banned him...
4. this is too *Rabbo and fatbeing.*.coz i only know u two as admins..please spend time on other threads too..i know u ppl are VERY busy but please spen 15mts here too...
5.yeas i support *amd* for his idea for *MOD METER*...hope u like the name....
6. not all mods are same we all know that i personaly do have experience with kalpik..kniwor..hitboxx...they seem pretty decent...

and finally...please *RAABO OR FATBEING OR ANY ADMIN* please rspond here...atleast spen 5mts here...

@legolas.....

why the heck did u put a no in mine post..in a pic posted by u in 2nd page of this thread..to be frank i dint understand..bad or good...


----------



## adi007 (May 7, 2008)

Ok...i also need to say a word..
drgrudge has too much grudge on his head...
He thinks himself a superior member and others inferior...

I have seen many posts where his arrogance and grudge is openly exhibited...
I wont point them here but if any one is interested then look through his posts and u will find many...

I think there must be reconsideration of his power as a mod...


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

somehow i feel none of the very good things recommended by anyone of us *will never be* implemented here....

or if theres too much yelling have to be done..why dont u guys introduce a *shout* here....on the frontpage...


u do know a shouts purpose???


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

the moderators have the option of giving a 15 day probation to members if they violate a rule, kalpik used the same on me, he gave me a 15 day infraction within which another foul and i'm in shameful misery if not then until next time

i think all mods should make use of this


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

u know wat....mods are like....

ohh this a heat zone..come here..ass is burned..

i could see several mods reading this page without even responding....
why coz u guys thing "put all eggs into one basket"


----------



## adi007 (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> the moderators have the option of giving a 15 day probation to members if they violate a rule, kalpik used the same on me, he gave me a 15 day infraction within which another foul and i'm in shameful misery if not then until next time
> 
> i think all mods should make use of this



+1...
It's been used extensively in various big forums like digitalpoint..
It would be nice if the mods use them ..and BTW we seriously need a admin here......the admin places the google adsense ads and earns from this forum but will they will not come frequently ...Are they so busy that they can't spare even 15-30 mins in the forum..?


----------



## x3060 (May 7, 2008)

well, i have been through that thread too (IPL) and i believe that the MOD was crossing the line way too much.

its rather an unpleasant thing to bring out , but somethings like this needs to come to light and needs to be sorted out asap, else it will be the forum who will loose members

it takes a lot and lots of time to bring a forum come alive and takes very less time to be dead, once dead it almost impossible to be reborn again too...

it was rather stupid to use powers in the "chit-chat" section.its only a chillout section. and IPL thread is bound to have peoples supporting players and teams from their heart and when that happens you will see such teasings and other things .....

CHIT-CHAT: between friends ,
we are all friends here , its just a chat section.


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

adi007 said:


> +1...
> It's been used extensively in various big forums like digitalpoint..
> It would be nice if the mods use them ..and BTW we seriously need a admin here......the admin places the google adsense ads and earns from this forum but will they will not come frequently ...Are they so busy that they can't spare even 15-30 mins in the forum..?


the purpose of this thread like all customer care lines is only for allowing the members/customers an outlet to vent their anger and keep on whining, expecting something to come out of it is a far-fetched thought


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

@x3060....off topic....

malayalee annale....... ....

aa sig kanda manasilavum....evideya veedu????


----------



## x3060 (May 7, 2008)

@iMav....rightly said 

^ palakkad, thrissur aanu tharavadu.
ippol bangloril oru jolikkulla prayanathil earpettirikkukaya 

evedaya ippol ????

parijayapettathil santhosham...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2008)

didn't have time to read through the whole thread, but I guess it will finally make the fight club more popular than chit chat.

I wonder how many ppl will get banned AFTER posting on this thread.

I am sure some mods will have their egos and tempers tested.

Lets just say I am going to keep my mouth shut for now


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

me in nest technopark tvm....from tvm....


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

Where is drgrudge by the way!!!
And honestly I don't think he deserves his power anymore. I request the admins to take a look at this thread and decide for once.


----------



## x3060 (May 7, 2008)

OFFTOPIC

am looking for a "compositor" job in bang...
well so far applied to "paprikas, ittina, rythm &hue (hydrabad) , sony imageworks & EFX (chennai)....last week , waiting for response.

toonzil apply chaithirunnu, appol post ozhuvu illairunnu

freelance work chaithu maduthu..


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

even ip banning is not possible on u hehehehhe...

possibly u will use a ip spoofer.............

@x....

ya mate..we all need money..living cost have gone up in a all time high in india in last 6 months.....

all the best dude......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2008)

dude, wtf ? Is this WW3 or WWE ?(WW3 = world war 3; WWE = world wrestling entertainment) Either way its going real bad 

why not just take up the issue with an admin, instead of insulting cursing and throwing tartums on this thread ? I am sure Kwinor may close it. You are forgetting that as a member of this forum, there is no democracy here; just "a king and his ministers who are supposed to rule us well" to use one of the "forum management team" member's words(I won't say who for personal reasons).

I am not being pessimistic. I just presented the facts from my experience over the past year or so.


PS: guess I spoke too fast when I said I won't open my mouth


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> eggman tere liye gaurav_indian forum chor gaya kyunki tujhe drgrudge ne without any reason ban kiya.Uski last post bhi drgrudge ne delete kar di thi.



Really??Thats bad... I'm so sorry.............   Tell him to come back and post his feeling w.r.t drgrudge in this forum....that will be nice.....

gaurav_indian will be missed if he doesn't come back.....Usko aane ke liye bol....


And are you sure that drgrudge deleted his last post?? IF he really did, then its a clear cut misuse of his power and drgrudge should be stripped of his power for this action....


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

@oh_look...

dude....STOP....no use in wat u saying or doing or ur avatar or anything.....waste of ur bandwidth....this is no place......

nothings gonna change


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> why not just take up the issue with an admin, instead of insulting cursing and throwing tartums on this thread ?


You should be well aware of the fact that the admins here are very less responsive for a topic in public domain....and not responsive if you contact them directly.


----------



## x3060 (May 7, 2008)

@metal....now get ready for a ban .
nammal enthina veruthey edapattu vashalakkunney avan thallu vangichu pottenney...

@madjeri....thanks mate...


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

@x.....

lol....


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @oh_look...
> 
> dude....STOP....no use in wat u saying or doing or ur avatar or anything.....waste of ur bandwidth....this is no place......
> 
> nothings gonna change


something must change this time.


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @oh_look...
> 
> dude....STOP....no use in wat u saying or doing or ur avatar or anything.....waste of ur bandwidth....this is no place......
> 
> nothings gonna change



Yup, things will surely change if you want them to....


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

i don't think reversing the ban was the main goal, was it?


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> dude, wtf ? Is this WW3 or WWE ?(WW3 = world war 3; WWE = world wrestling entertainment) Either way its going real bad


I think he is not fighting instead bringing the issue in light.



> why not just take up the issue with an admin, instead of insulting cursing and throwing tartums on this thread ?


This thread is ment for this only. Admin don't have time to read each PM..and response. Hitboxx  himself posted somewhere that admin read this thread regularly.


----------



## ico (May 7, 2008)

@drgrudge
Man, that teasing & name-calling was in a friendly way.....It wasn't to be taken seriously.......


@Oh_Look_I'm_Banned
bhai, shaant ho jaa.....Kool Down......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2008)

eggman said:


> Yup, things will surely change if you want them to....


I hope there is a way to merge users.
you made much more note worthy posts as Oh_Look_I'm_Banned in 2 days than as eggman in 2 years.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> i don't think reversing the ban was the main goal, was it?


I think main aim is to bring monopoly of *drgrudge *in light.


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

@egg...got ban lifted....????????/

@egg & @ravi.....

u two live in a perfect world dont ya..  ...in here i dont think they give a damn abt what we think....thats why...

if change is ther i am onboard..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> This thread is ment for this only. Admin don't have time to read each PM..and response.* Hotboxx*  himself posted somewhere that admin read this thread regularly.


_hotboxx_ ? andar garam samose rakh ke office main khayega kya ?



> I think main aim is to bring monopoly of drgrudge in light.


in more ways than one, yes.


----------



## x3060 (May 7, 2008)

well , its getting too hot out here....


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> i don't think reversing the ban was the main goal, was it?


It never was cause I never cared......But monopoly??? I hate it.....



MetalheadGautham said:


> I hope there is a way to merge users.
> you made much more note worthy posts as Oh_Look_I'm_Banned in 2 days than as eggman in 2 years.




Yea true 



madjeri said:


> @egg...got ban lifted....????????/


Bu drgrudge's mercy, the ban was supposed to be for two days. The two days are over, i guess....


----------



## mrbgupta (May 7, 2008)

He has been unbanned i think.but that was not the motto of us.


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

then why u on oh look profile......????????


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> _hotboxx_ ? andar garam samose rakh ke office main khayega kya ?


that was typo .. corrected.


----------



## ico (May 7, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> eggman tere liye gaurav_indian forum chor gaya kyunki tujhe drgrudge ne without any reason ban kiya.Uski last post bhi drgrudge ne delete kar di thi.


Huh..tabhi I was wondering that why Gaurav is having a strange Title.....


----------



## x3060 (May 7, 2008)

9 members viewing ....muhahahaha  this will lead somewhere either all getting banned or warned ...or ...

njeeehahahaha (kalabhavan mani , if someone remember)


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

@x......

none else is malayalee...u idiot....

ivan nanamkeduthum....


----------



## ico (May 7, 2008)

Anyways, I'm not in the favour of degrading *drgrudge*'s status as a mod. You guys should also see that he has been a mod in this forum since a very long time and has actually done a fair job. May be, I think he wasn't in a very good mood and thats why he bursted on them......

Bit I really think that it wasn't a good gesture by *drgrudge*.


----------



## x3060 (May 7, 2008)

@mad....metal is a malayalee ...u fool


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

@ not all.....ha....

enough OT anyways


----------



## legolas (May 7, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @legolas.....
> why the heck did u put a no in mine post..in a pic posted by u in 2nd page of this thread..to be frank i dint understand..bad or good...


Could you point to it???

btw, did you just name-call me??? oh wait... I aint got no powers!!!   just kidding. 
in eggman's favor is my view, it doesn't deserve a ban certainly. it was much less than name-calling and btichy-fights i have seen in this forum and where even the mods participated in them.


----------



## axxo (May 7, 2008)

unfortunate event is this ban. But I guess it was an emotional decision if am not wrong.

gxsaurav was banned once ..he was so gentle that he didnt come and protest for his ban but messaged imav and got the issue solved. 
mentioned this bcoz it suddenly comes my mind


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

slugger said:


> *img338.imageshack.us/img338/8738/09ep5.gif
> 
> Could it be because _majority_ people who responded comprised of _pro-special member_ members and some _special membrs_ themselves



@slugger care to explain my no in the pic and my role...ha..????

@leg...

my bad....mistake.....

actually grudge is or was online just abt now..and he didnt even care to come here..he doesnt give a paise...


----------



## legolas (May 7, 2008)

should we all mail the admins to get some reply from mods/admins??? is that how it is now-a-days here?  don't tell me no one is watching this !! 

@madjeri -> no problem.


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

Wat...everyone is here..they are here..start searing or abusing and they are here..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

well..some members have already mailed the admins about this..this is very unprofessional in regard of digit..they dont even give a second thought in banning a member..but when a mod is in bad light the whole thing is compressed..

not a single mod comes up and wrds on our grievances..is this a forum or what??


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> well..some members have already mailed the admins about this..this is very unprofessional in regard of digit..they dont even give a second thought in banning a member..but when a mod is in bad light the whole thing is compressed..
> 
> not a single mod comes up and wrds on our grievances..is this a forum or what??


You can see the forum dont have much tech discussion now. Compare the 3 months old digit forum with the current digit forum. Very rare tech discussion, few gets perfect solution of the problem. most regular members visit once in 1-2 days for 5 min.


----------



## prasad_den (May 7, 2008)

> drgrudge
> Super Alpha Male
> 
> Last Activity: Today 04:30 PM



Where are you drgrudge....???



ravi_9793 said:


> You can see the forum dont have much tech discussion now. Compare the 3 months old digit forum with the current digit forum. Very rare tech discussion, few gets perfect solution of the problem. most regular members visit once in 1-2 days for 5 min.


True..!! People (me included) have started losing interest in this forum for various reasons... I'm far more active nowadays in other forums than this..


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> Where are you drgrudge....???


must be in invisible mode. Come on dear..we want to hear something from you.


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

meh.......

all u folks are gonna get BAAAAAAAAAAANNED


----------



## legolas (May 7, 2008)

will there be a better responsive system then??  ahhh who cares


----------



## prasad_den (May 7, 2008)

madjeri said:


> meh.......
> 
> all u folks are gonna get BAAAAAAAAAAANNED


Least bothered about that...!!


----------



## adi007 (May 7, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> You can see the forum dont have much tech discussion now. Compare the 3 months old digit forum with the current digit forum. Very rare tech discussion, few gets perfect solution of the problem. most regular members visit once in 1-2 days for 5 min.



Well said ravi
The forum was at it's best 3 months ago..

I still remember i used to go to the college internet cafe as soon as the college ends and used to sit there 1-2 hrs browsing digit forum..i never missed a day...even when their were no classes i used come to the college just to see my digit..

After that i got a BSNL BB in my home....As soon as i got the net i dunno what happened to this forum....i never miss a thread but all threads seems to be in flame or some BS discussion...Original post was intended to say something and the discussion was something else...

Forum building takes a long time......and forum vanishment takes a very small time.....


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 7, 2008)

I think the title of this thread says it all, *"The Whining/Complaint Thread" *and it certainly is not called *"You whine, we fix!"
*


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

even though his _Last Activity: Today 07:45 PM_ , he don't even bother to reply here. Oh...I forgot, he doesn't need to justify his Godly action...


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

what i've observed about the mods here is that if there is a conflict of interest between the mods and members they won't reply n the thread, newer mods like kalpik & hitboxx though bother and choose to do so but certain other mods don't.

what makes matters worse is that the admins too don't bother to reply because the forum activity stats give them the liberty not to do so


----------



## alok4best (May 7, 2008)

Oh_Look_I'm_Banned said:


> even though his _Last Activity: Today 07:45 PM_ , he don't even bother to reply here. Oh...I forgot, he doesn't need to justify his Godly action...



How much more u want to needle him/her... 
ab kafi ho gaya yaar, now everyone knows who was the defaulter in this whole episode...so purpose served, I guess


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 7, 2008)

Oh_Look_I'm_Banned said:


> Really??Thats bad... I'm so sorry.............   Tell him to come back and post his feeling w.r.t drgrudge in this forum....that will be nice.....
> 
> gaurav_indian will be missed if he doesn't come back.....Usko aane ke liye bol....
> 
> ...



ye really....... 
ok woh milega to usko aane ke liye bolta hoon..



gagandeep said:


> Huh..tabhi I was wondering that why Gaurav is having a strange Title.....



yes


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> what i've observed about the mods here is that if there is a conflict of interest between the mods and members they won't reply n the thread, newer mods like kalpik & hitboxx though bother and choose to do so but certain other mods don't.
> 
> what makes matters worse is that the admins too don't bother to reply because the forum activity stats give them the liberty not to do so


cowardly action from their side


----------



## Hitboxx (May 7, 2008)

_Let me share my personal thoughts on a few proposals made here and then some more _

1) *Ask admin for a ban:* This is highly impractical, imagine going to the admin asking for a ban everytime, while the fact is, the position of moderator is created so that admin can't be there everywhere and everytime, not to mention they are not the admin for _just_ the forum while we are the mods for _just_ the forum.

2) *24 hour deadline:* Someone suggested the user must be time-framed for 24 hours between the warning and the ban. Let's take an example, glance this thread, when a user is out for kicks and ignoring all forum policy, if I do give him the 24 hours time, will he heed? No, because he won't bother. And because the activity of the members is swift and agile (thankfully), reactions and counter-reactions occur with a very short time frame. And if you take the particular thread in question, the user even managed to get another id and come and hit back at a member. NOW, imagine the same scenario in regard to 10 members in 10 different threads in 10 different sections, how should we manage?.

3) *Mod assisted ban:* Regarding this, we do consult other mods whenever we are in doubt on how to react to a particular situation, and different mods have different working hours, so it  gets a little difficult due to the nature of the internet.

4) *Mods are users too:* We are users too, just like you, no better no less. Scanning every post, reading discussions, maintaining directions, etc take just half of a mod's daily ritual, and in most of the cases what happens is, due to the nature of the content, when we would have already edited the things beforehand and a user oblivious to this, who just came in, demands the mod for a justification for the actions he has taken there. You tell me, is it fair we have to gone on explaining every other action? And there is the other evil too, _spams_, and this forum has become some sort of hit list for the spam(bots & humans) these days. 

An example
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/crop320.jpg

So you see, we do tend to be vulnerable to the same things that you all are. Only constant improvisation will lead to a better growth and we are trying.

As for the particular incident, I can't practically comment or judge, as you should understand, it may be an emotional moment, it may be a spur of feelings, or something entirely different for the party involved, I don't know nor can I imagine. All I can say is we are trying to do the best we can.

_These were just my thoughts and in no way affiliated to anybody _


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

@hitboxx: i chose to stay away from this topic considering my previous run-ins with 3 other mods, but wth! 

when u make your second point, you lose some credibility in my eyes (not that you should care), why? 

Neither are we so dumb nor are u, the case your pointing is a blatant violation of laws & ethics and I don't see any member revolting against that decision, the member is a new guy to this forum & is using defamatory language, but there are various occasions where mods have used their powers against members who have been around long, are well known to other members even mods in some cases, when you weigh such a case with the 1 u pointed out makes no sense, there is no comparison.

eggman, is a well-known active member, fellow members know him, he has credible posts to himself, it is rather dis-respectful that you compare him with the guy you pointed out to.

most of the active members are well aware of what amount of work a mod needs to put in (note: some members are mods at other forums too)

a member who is well known, who is active, has credible posts to himself giving him a 24 hr warning will work for the good rather than the bad  ask kalpik he would agree.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 7, 2008)

Fair enough, but my thoughts were in regards to the general feel of mods being anything else but mods.

It's got nothing to do with eggman or drgrudge.


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> _Let me share my personal thoughts on a few proposals made here and then some more _
> 
> 1) *Ask admin for a ban:* This is highly impractical, imagine going to the admin asking for a ban every time, while the fact is, the position of moderator is created so that admin can't be there everywhere and every time, not to mention they are not the admin for _just_ the forum while we are the mods for _just_ the forum.


I agree with you, the purpose of mods are to reduce the load of admin.


Hitboxx said:


> 2) *24 hour deadline:* Someone suggested the user must be time-framed for 24 hours between the warning and the ban. Let's take an example, glance this thread, when a user is out for kicks and ignoring all forum policy, if I do give him the 24 hours time, will he heed? No, because he won't bother. And because the activity of the members is swift and agile (thankfully), reactions and counter-reactions occur with a very short time frame. And if you take the particular thread in question, the user even managed to get another id and come and hit back at a member. NOW, imagine the same scenario in regard to 10 members in 10 different threads in 10 different sections, how should we manage?.


But you have to take the case of innocent mistakes, when user is unaware of his mistake. Better give him warning, in case of repeat... Ban him.like iMav says.....


Hitboxx said:


> 3) *Mod assisted ban:* Regarding this, we do consult other mods whenever we are in doubt on how to react to a particular situation, and different mods have different working hours, so it  gets a little difficult due to the nature of the internet.
> 
> 4) *Mods are users too:* We are users too, just like you, no better no less. Scanning every post, reading discussions, maintaining directions, etc take just half of a mod's daily ritual, and in most of the cases what happens is, due to the nature of the content, when we would have already edited the things beforehand and a user oblivious to this, who just came in, demands the mod for a justification for the actions he has taken there. You tell me, is it fair we have to gone on explaining every other action? And there is the other evil too, _spams_, and this forum has become some sort of hit list for the spam(bots & humans) these days.
> 
> ...


Yup. Noone is complaining on the inefficiency of mods.We all know its a hard job for you fellas and (most of)you are good at your work. But if someone thinks himself superior to everyone and misuses his power he needs to be stripped off his power. ...   


Hitboxx said:


> As for the particular incident, I can't practically comment or judge, as you should understand, it may be an emotional moment, it may be a spur of feelings, or something entirely different for the party involved, I don't know nor can I imagine. All I can say is we are trying to do the best we can.


Why don't you tell that particular half of the involved party to give justification for his Godly action,instead of hiding under _babooon_.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 7, 2008)

Of course, we do and can differentiate a silly mistake by a newbie and a reputed member and then the inbetweens. But most fun lovers(register just for the kick) we see are just out for kicks and this has been true in recent times.

That was an example.


----------



## slugger (May 7, 2008)

if the mod assisted ban response is being made because of *this*, then let me clarify that the consensus need be sought only if the member to be banned has more than 10/15 posts

obviously it would be impracticle/unnecessary to wait for other mods when a *new member* starts posting ads for *shoes sex and drugs*


----------



## fun2sh (May 7, 2008)

Oh! i think i missed a lot of things!

But i think that When someone is given Great powers for greater good and he misuses it Then The Power Must be Taken from him (like it happened in SHAKTIMAAN WEN HE SAVED GITA'S LIFE   i think u guys remeber SHAKTIMAAN, Do U?)

and where is DRgrudgy now! His action was really unfair! 

HE SHOULD BE PUNISHED FOR MISSUSING HIS POWER


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> and where is DRgrudgy now!



He is hiding under babbooon.....


----------



## slugger (May 7, 2008)

Hey guys whats the point of calling *drgrudge* names like *immoral, debauched, shameless, useless, third class, loser* and then just sitting around on our backside.

And why wait for the Admins to take some action - _let the admins know that if member do not particiapte on the forum, no matter how amazing datacenters you hire to host your forum, it is all useless_.

We too have some powers that we could easily use to put out our point

I say, *'Let us all boycott and ignore drgrudge'*

this is how we do it

These are the *threads started by drgrudge*.

If you have posted in it - *delete it* and write *'Remove drgrudge as the Moderator'* as your reason for deleting it

Once you have deleted your posts from the thread *add drgrudge to your ignore list*

Not only must he be stripped of his Mod privilages, he must also tender a public written apology to *@eggman* for abusing his power to suit his own will. it could be done by starting a new thread and mking it *sticky for a week* an maybe locking it. till these demands are met let us all *keep drgrudge in our ignore list*

firstly he was wrong in banning him for petty name calling in the *chit-chat* section.
What is even more wrong is that he himself chose to ban him for calling him names. If he so stronlgy felt, then he must have referred the matter to another Mod for *him* to take a decsion.

If iMav calls praka names, can praka ban him? if arayayush calls gx_saurav names, can gx_saurav ban him.

if you so itching to fight then come down to the same level playing field as everyone else - why hide behind the protective cocoon of Mod previlages

It is an act of extreme cowardice of which *you - drgrudge* are the finest example of. An example of *boorish cowardice* that IMO can not be bettered by anybody for atleast the next 98 years at least.


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

I'm 100% with slugger (not surprising, is it?)

lets boycott tha guy........gaurav_indian bhi chala gaya usi ke wajah se


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

@slugger: chill yaar  grudgy is still 1 of us 

and just to let you know, as i have said before the forum activity stats give the admins the liberty to ignore such topics/posts, members are not of that high value to the admins because acc. to them members come and go, so they aren't much bothered 

for the admins & certain mods/members, our little OS wars are more damaging to the forums than bad administration


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

By the way , Its hard thing  to find our post and delete them in all his threads...


----------



## slugger (May 7, 2008)

eggman said:


> By the way , Its hard thing  to find our post and delete them in all his threads...



click on all *threads started by drgrudge* from his profile

any of his thread where you had posted and *not unsubscribed* will be marked in green

click on the thread...when the page opens....top right search link...click on it....go to advanced....page opens....in the relevant section type in *your* username

the result page wil show all your post made in that thread....open each and delete them

*@iMav*

well thats just *my* action/suggestion...the decision to follow it rests with the members themselves


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

This is funny   
Thnxx slugger, I did it already


----------



## slugger (May 7, 2008)

mee too *deleted all my posts in threads started by drgrudge* [dont think i had unsubscribed any]

now trying to find a way to add him to my ign0re list


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

slugger said:


> *@iMav*
> 
> well thats just *my* action/suggestion...the decision to follow it rests with the members themselves


i know that but still I am not a big fan of such actions, I'd hate to see grudgy leaving the forums, what's happening is taking things a little too far IMHO, no matter what you do, the admins will still give a damn


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

He's not to leave the forum, I want drgrudge as it is minus his mod power.....then I will see who has how many grudge 



slugger said:


> now trying to find a way to add him to my ign0re list



click here and select the appropiate link 

[edit] damn!!But he can't be ignored

```
Sorry drgrudge is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her.
```

Lucky him....


----------



## FilledVoid (May 7, 2008)

Sorry for posting something offtopic but : Can we please keep the fonts to a normal size. Thanks.


----------



## adi007 (May 7, 2008)

> drgrudge
> Super Alpha Male
> Last Activity: Today 09:25 PM


This is insane....how come he is not replying to this thread...
@eggman:welcome aboard...i suggest u to PM him and ask him to justify his action here...seems like somehow he is pretending that this thread doesn't exist..

He is preparing for an answer and then he will tell "whoa...i didn't knew that these comments were made against me blah blah blah..."


----------



## slugger (May 7, 2008)

well it seems that you can hate them [not really] but you can not ignore them 



> Sorry drgrudge is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her.



*@iMav*

one thing that I can be sure of - *under no circumstances will ever drgrudge leave the forum*

he is the Mod here for close to 2 yrs now [i think]- he gets to play *GOD* - power is _the_ greatest aphrodisiac

any other forum, he will have to start from right at the bottom [0 posts] and it will be years before he gets noticed for Mod duties, if at all.

what he did was absolutely immoral not to mention wrong - if the authorites choose to ignore it then whats the harm in practising our own brand of *Code Red*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2008)

eggman said:


> This is funny
> Thnxx slugger, I did it already



Hell, dat's frm d tym wen I used my other profile!!! 
Still remember most of da members frm dat tym!


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

guys, grudgy is not the whole problem, it's like getting charu sharma fired for a team led by a ch*t (captain: rahul dravid), gx was banned by mehul under similar circumstances, other members have been banned, so going after grudgy won't put an end to this


----------



## victor_rambo (May 7, 2008)

I won't talk much here:

Do you all remember the thread "Do you get pissed off at other's ignorance?". People called me by much crappier adjectives and what not totally false accusations. When I complained to drgrudge and requested him to 'close' that thread, he said that 'You should have been more carfeul' and then also replied that 'the thread did not merit to be closed'.

Now that a similar incident has occurred with you, which is far less severe than what occurred with me, you took it to 'banning' because you had the power to ban. How could you do this?

@All others who want to tell me that 'mods are humans too and I should be considerate towards them', even I am a human, have my identity and dignity, even if I have no power to ban any member.


----------



## ico (May 7, 2008)

@all

Did you all ever bother to find out why DrGrudge was behaving like that??

Har koi kisi aur ka gussa kisi aur pe nikalta hai........shayad DrGrdudge ne bhi yehi kiya.....

May be he was angry on some1 else or not in a good mood and bursted on you eggman.....

Eggman, kya tune bhi kabhi kisi aur ka gussa kisi aur pe nikala hai??......May be yes or may be no........but it is a normal human behaviour

As far I've seen his previous posts, he is a polite person......

And you must also not forget that he has done a lot for moderating the forum...

I agree that DrGrudge didn't behave in a positive manner but may be, he was way too sensitive for that......

But degrading his MOD status is too much....We must not forget that he has been moderating this forum very well since the past few years....We can also ban him for sometime but not degrade his mod status.....


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

adi007 said:


> seems like somehow he is pretending that this thread doesn't exist..



That only adds to the quality of his modding. This thread is supposed to be seen regularly by mods and admin, and if he somehow pretends that this thread doesn't exist then.....he has to be a ($^#%#^^&


----------



## grendel (May 7, 2008)

I must point out that there is a thread The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Inc which is ridiculously filled with off topic posts by the members and its in Q&A. where as ** Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here ** is completely filled with technical related queries and almost no offtopic posts, but its in chit chat. Users shamelessly using the first mentioned thread as a chat client


----------



## slugger (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> ......so going after grudgy won't put an end to this



watching The last Samurai as I type this

Tom Cruise said this [for the miilionth time] to Ken Watanabe right now



> A man does what he can until his destiny is revealed.


----------



## ico (May 7, 2008)

grendel said:


> I must point out that there is a thread The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Inc which is ridiculously fill with off topic posts by the members and its in Q&A. where as ** Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here ** is completely filled with technical related queries and almost no offtopic posts, but its in chit chat. Users shamelessly using the first mentioned thread as a chat client


+1
Even I had once thought of this...


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> @all
> Eggman, kya tune bhi kabhi kisi aur ka gussa kisi aur pe nikala hai??.


Nahi....mein uska ghussa usi pe nikal raha hoon...........Its not my fault if he was irritated (afaik, by CSKs loss)....and to worsen things his ill replies like :_I will do whatever I want_ was way beyond any limit....he should be punished for that...


----------



## adi007 (May 7, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> @all
> 
> Did you all ever bother to find out why DrGrudge was behaving like that??
> 
> ...


How come he can do that if he is angry that his personal problem...he can't exhibit it in public forums...


> he is a *polite* person


Is he...? i am new member but seeing his posts from the past few months convinced me that *he is not a polite person*



> But degrading his MOD status is too much....We must not forget that he has been moderating this forum very well since the past few years....We can also ban him for sometime but not degrade his mod status.....



Well it's time that he retires from the mod service after doing(?) good mod service from years...

OMG....21 members onboard this thread...


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

the apple thread should be where it is, the discussion is for another time.

@slugger: dude, c'mon man relax, an eye for an eye will make the world blind, we can get this sorted out amicably.

i have had my run-ins with the mods here too, but things were sorted out. 

It's not the mods who should be the targets they are just pawns, go after the admins


----------



## slugger (May 7, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> @all
> 
> Did you all ever bother to find out why DrGrudge was behaving like that??....



drgrudge is not an ordinary member.....he has been given Mod previlages...meaning he can ban, delete or pretty much play narayan [not a full God]

if he was having a bad day [got dumped by GF for his brother...maybe] he should have stayed out of any situations where he might be tempted to went out his anger/frustration

_agar tujhe gussa aata to kya tu kisi ko ban kar sakta iss forum mein

usne apne taaqat ka najayaz phayda uthaya hain jiske karan log uske khoon ke pyaase ho rahe hain_ [not really ]


----------



## victor_rambo (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> It's not the mods who should be the targets they are just pawns, go after the admins


I don't think that will make any difference either. What will you do if the admin 'chooses' to 'ignore' you?


----------



## adi007 (May 7, 2008)

grendel said:


> I must point out that there is a thread The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Inc which is ridiculously filled with off topic posts by the members and its in Q&A. where as ** Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here ** is completely filled with technical related queries and almost no offtopic posts, but its in chit chat. Users shamelessly using the first mentioned thread as a chat client


+1...
And one more thing recently someone created "Legality of MAC OS "
and our great mod drgrudge replied like this 


> Disclaimer: I didn't read what was posted.
> 
> 
> To hell with the Indian IT laws. You don't own this forum. If you want to be part of the community, *you need to abide by the god damn rules we set here.*
> ...


----------



## ico (May 7, 2008)

eggman said:


> Nahi....mein uska ghussa usi pe nikal raha hoon...........Its not my fault if he was irritated (afaik, by CSKs loss)....and to worsen things his ill replies like :_I will do whatever I want_ was way beyond any limit....he should be punished for that...


mujhe pata hai ki tu uska gussa ussi par nikaal raha hai magar kabhi na kabhi toh kisi aur ka gussa kisi aur pe nikaala hoga.......??

chalo thike.....if you want DrGrudge's mod status to be taken from him, then your wish......I'm off from here...

And yes, I had myself not liked the banning of eggman but iska matlab ye nahi hai ki agar koi aur tumhare saath bura karega toh tum bhi uske saath utna hi bura karoge......ye aaj kal ki philosophy hai....

If some1 will hit you once, you'll hit him twice......Everyone here believes in this at the moment....

Usko aaraam se bhi samjhaya jaa sakta hai ki ye usne achcha nahi kiya.....I had actually meant this.....Just tell him peacefully that what he did was in a bad taste......And see, he'll apologise to you himself......


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

Read the *we* as *I* for better understanding....


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I don't think that will make any difference either. What will you do if the admin 'chooses' to 'ignore' you?


that is exactly what I am trying to say.

you in raaabo land, it's been 2 days, did even a single admin reply, did any other mod other than hitboxx bother to reply, no!

there is only 1 way this going to end:

admins & mods ignore the thread (what is happening now) pissed off members leave the forums, grudgy stays mod, the forum moves on.

trust me guys what u r doing will get nothing, the admins give a fcuk about the members, they know for a fact that no matter what the forum will move on 

the other option is that grudgy chooses to give up his mod status, i don't see that happening.

@gagan: +1


----------



## adi007 (May 7, 2008)

^^yeah u are right...
BTW he is online now...


> drgrudge is online now
> Super Alpha Male
> drgrudge's Avatar
> Last Activity: Today 11:32 PM
> Viewing Thread All About Wordpress - Themes, Plugins, Tips and Tweaks @ 11:32 PM


Please come here sir....we are waiting for u the whole day...


----------



## ico (May 7, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Please come here sir....we are waiting for u the whole day...


When some1 does a good deed, no1 is bothered to congratulate and motivate her/him but when some1 does a wrong deed, every1 is present to criticize & scold her/him..........


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

imav, _may_be you are right, officially this _may_ achive nothing.  But atleast the great deeds of drgudge is public now and we know how to treat him future onwards. But I'm an optimist and I'm sure our _whining_ will bring some result....



gagandeep said:


> When some1 does a good deed, no1 is bothered to congratulate and motivate her/him


 I doubt that , take in note that techx is a newbie... 

Things you said happens in books, not in real  life


----------



## sourav123 (May 7, 2008)

Oh man! Digit is hot. 

Anyway, what DrGrudge did is absolutely wrong and he should be stripped of his mod status and should be banned for 30 days. Worse, we should launch an FIR against him and take him to court.

In my view, this forum has started going down and if things like what drgrudge did is not stopped it will be but an history. I remember one particular case. As you all know, our great genius (cough) Arya posts anything and everything about Steve Jobs, Apple and Mac in this forum and he creates a post everytime Steve Jobs gets a cold. Once I, and a few others objected to this and asked to create only a single thread for all such things. Then our doc replied and said that Arya is not doing anything wrong. But he would not be saying the same thing to others. Why, because he is a great Apple fan himself. Not that I cared much, I only pitied him.

Well, if someone decides to ban me for writing this, I will register again (and again and again and again...) and till you get tired or call me up in person.

That's all for now. DrGrudge sucks!!!


----------



## adi007 (May 7, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> When some1 does a good deed, no1 is bothered to congratulate and motivate her/him but when some1 does a wrong deed, every1 is present to criticize & scold her/him..........



That's truth...and it applies to all ...even me...i have experienced it in this forum recently...
And what good deed are talking about....?


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

@eggy: u've brought it to light all know what happened, let's end it here. get over it yaar, i will talk to ur grandpa about the will


----------



## slugger (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> @slugger: dude, c'mon man relax, an eye for an eye will make the world blind,



I am not that big a fan of Mr. M.K Gandhi, so I have no idea who said that or what it means 



iMav said:


> we can get this sorted out amicably......but things were sorted out.



and how do you propose we go about doing that...

ok 1 thing i can think of is *@drgrudge* sends *@eggman* a pm apologising for his action....no need to post it in public just a very pm. if eggman accepts things stop then and there..

it should serve as a reminder to all members with special powers....*Do not abuse it*

if eggman chooses to make it public [yes!! yes!!! yes!!!] here thats his decision 



iMav said:


> go after the admins



v need to buy thinkdigit for that...maybe v cud ask M.S to forget Yahoo! and buy Thinkdigit instead


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

drgrudge apologising?? Lol.......World will end before it will happen..............I'm fine with it if he does.....end of discussion...but I doubt that...


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

slugger said:


> ok 1 thing i can think of is *@drgrudge* sends *@eggman* a pm apologising for his action....no need to post it in public just a very pm. if eggman accepts things stop then and there..
> 
> it should serve as a reminder to all members with special powers....*Do not abuse it*


see, MK gandhi can help u find amicable solutions for things, now can we please put an end to this and get back to OS wars, i prefer OS wars than mod bashing, please!

eggy, c'mon yaar, put an end to this, u brought it to light, u got support, admins/mods know about it, let's move on

I am in favor of grudgy saying a sorry to eggy (via PM) and let's put an end to this


----------



## ico (May 7, 2008)

eggman said:


> I doubt that , take in note that techx is a newbie...
> 
> Things you said happens in books, not in real  life


You visited that thread I guess but did you Congratulated him??.........

And yeah, some people congratulated him but compare those consolation posts to the posts made in this whinning thread, you'll get the difference mate......

A handful of posts in that thread vs Pages in this thread.......


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> I am in favor of grudgy saying a sorry to eggy (via PM) and let's put an end to this


So am I (not surprising ,eh?) and fine with it 

Woh fir gayab ho gaya boboon mein


----------



## grendel (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> I am in favor of grudgy saying a sorry to eggy (via PM) and let's put an end to this


+1

nuf said, you guys said whats required , enough now, lets stop


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> but did you Congratulated him??.........


nah...cause I have no idea what an MCP is...??


----------



## adi007 (May 7, 2008)

@sourav123:You are right...

May be this is my last post in this thread...

I am pissed of completely coz he is coming online for 5 mins then without replying to this thread logging off ..
I mean it's highly impossible that someone will not know about this thread...
I have seen nearly all members viewing this thread..this thread is in the first results in the new posts links even then why the hell is he not coming here..

lol man i have never seen such a coward....


----------



## ico (May 7, 2008)

adi007 said:


> And what good deed are talking about....?


You may not be knowing and even I also may not be knowing because everyone looks on the darker side, not on the brighter side..........

Only Negative aspects get into notice of all, not the positive ones........


----------



## victor_rambo (May 7, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> You may not be knowing and even I also may not be knowing because everyone looks on the darker side, not on the brighter side..........
> 
> Only Negative aspects get into notice of all, not the positive ones........


I agree but how many times should I console myself with this saying?

Drgrudge did use the power unjustly for his selfish needs, that too by hurting someone. Is  this really ok to ignore?


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Drgrudge did use the power unjustly for his selfish needs, that too by hurting someone. Is  this really ok to ignore?


it's not ignored anymore, it's been brought to the notice of all the members, let's end it guys.


----------



## adi007 (May 8, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> You may not be knowing and even I also may not be knowing because everyone looks on the darker side, not on the brighter side..........
> 
> Only Negative aspects get into notice of all, not the positive ones........


_You may not be knowing and even I also may not be knowing_ or* it may not exist itself*


----------



## ico (May 8, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Drgrudge did use the power unjustly for his selfish needs, that too by hurting someone. Is  this really ok to ignore?


No, its totally unfair to ignore.......

I actually mean to say is, just make a remark here in this thread and move on........Not to blow a big trumpet.....Dhindhora peet-ne ki zaroorat nahi



iMav said:


> it's not ignored anymore, it's been brought to the notice of all the members, let's end it guys.


+1


----------



## neelu09 (May 8, 2008)

i agree with imav....enough yaar.....7 members are seeing this thread but only two three seeing the trouble, QA forums........move on guys this is not what we come here for...this matter has been brought in light and everyone knows about it and the silence of mods speaks for itself...that's it..end of story...
Now go to the troubleshooting forum and shoot my problem please......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2008)

You lot can discuss as much as u like, but it's futile unless the mod himself replies to this or the admins take note.


----------



## slugger (May 8, 2008)

fire all Mod and *Admins* and make *Vaibhavtek the Super Admin*

rest assuared that he will remain stuck to the forum 24.5 hours a day clening up and banning people selling Nike and Adidas'

people will laffing their guts out so god-dammned hard that hty ould forget all about Mod bashing


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> You lot can discuss as much as u like, but it's futile unless the mod himself replies to this or the admins take note.


he seem to be too coward to do so....


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

eggman said:


> he seem to be too coward to do so....


what do u ecpect him to say, let's be honest and practical, he makes 1 statement, there will be more than 20 members quoting him and giving their views, IMHO it's better that he has not and should not reply here.

@grudgy: send a peace pm to eggy please 

@eggy: if u do get that pm, don't disclose the contents just let us know 

end it guys, please


----------



## victor_rambo (May 8, 2008)

Its easy to ask to forget and move on, but how do I forget the insult and humiliation I had to bear? Only I know how helpless and frustrated I felt when he refused to interfere that day saying 'the thread did not merit to be closed'. And now the same thin happened with him and he resolved to misuse of power? How is it justified even if he has done good work.

I thought of forgetting this issue but now that he has been exposed, I think  this is the best time to make him feel how I felt when he refused to interfere on a much larger issue. Aaj use samjhega kaise lagta hai. Mod hua toh kya hua? Hum kya usse muft ki roti maang rahe ki woh jo man mein aaye woh karega?


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I thought of forgetting this issue but now that he has been exposed, I think  this is the best time to make him feel how I felt when he refused to interfere on a much larger issue. Aaj use samjhega kaise lagta hai. Mod hua toh kya hua? Hum kya usse muft ki roti maang rahe ki woh jo man mein aaye woh karega?


haan yaar i agree, but kal se uski maar rahen hai sab, ab toh bus karo, aur kitna?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> haan yaar i agree, but kal se uski maar rahen hai sab, ab toh bus karo, aur kitna?



Yaar jab tak wo saamne nahi aata, ye tab tak lage rahenge!! Bechara mod inke dar se kisi thread mein post bhi nahi kar pa raha!!!


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Yaar jab tak wo saamne nahi aata,


but what do they expect him to say, he will say something every1 will come and quote him and the thing will go on and on, then they will say something, he won't reply fir bolengey ab kahan gaya, dar gaya, yeh woh, it's gonna keep on  going


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> but what do they expect him to say, he will say something every1 will come and quote him and the thing will go on and on, then they will say something, he won't reply fir bolengey ab kahan gaya, dar gaya, yeh woh, it's gonna keep on  going



Yup, a lot of ppl r holding 'grudges' against him now 
But it has to end sumtym!!


----------



## sourav123 (May 8, 2008)

DrGrudge is Coward.

One other thing, a lot of ppl here might have noticed that the doc lately started a few threads offering money for doing things like suggesting a domain name or creating banners etc etc. Now I have never seen anyone (ab)using the forum for his personal benefit. A forum is meant for a community and all things should be voluntary. Where is Paypal coming here!

I have also seen enough of this and I say its now or never. Let's save digit forum for our own good. Let's take action againt DrGrudge.

I wonder if the pathetic moderation/administration scenario has something to do with the change of Digit ownership from JDM to 9Dot9.


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> Digit ownership from JDM to 9Dot9.


No, it's been like this since I can remember


----------



## gxsaurav (May 8, 2008)

he wasn't always like this. could be the smug eliteness that he thinks he is like many Macboys, i have seen changes in him & dis-respect for Win/Lin recently. 

oh well, just my 2 cents. 

hey, i want to complain too, arya still hasn't paid me Rs 1k he lost in the bet


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> No, it's been like this since I can remember



No, I don't think so. I'd joined this forum a long time ago, my ID used to be Kl@w-24. Back then, there were hardly any mods but the forum used to run quite smoothly. Raaabo was also quite active and the members would often get to interact with the magazine team like meera and a few others (their title used to be 'Team Digit'). A lot has changed since then. My older profile has been ****ed up for some reason, I don't know why. Maybe too much inactivity... And now we have mods running riot


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 8, 2008)

where is that guy anyway..at least the mods should come up and say something..theres a riot running here and the only time the admins really come online is to show off the crappy digit stuff,which in the BB age noone even cares to look through in a bookstore...


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2008)

> One other thing, a lot of ppl here might have noticed that the doc lately started a few threads offering money for doing things like suggesting a domain name or creating banners etc etc. Now I have never seen anyone (ab)using the forum for his personal benefit. A forum is meant for a community and all things should be voluntary. Where is Paypal coming here!



No offense meant but I thought that was kind of a nice gesture. At least he did offered to reimburse you or whoever did the work with a prize with whatever he could offer. I fail to see how hes taking advantage of anyone. You are free to take part or not take part in the thread. Quite alot of forums usually run similar contests , I doubt its something that goes against the rules of the forum .

Anyway I don't see where anyone is going with all this. If Drgrudge feels he needs to explain his actions he will. Repeating it over and over like a scrathed record won't help anyone . Has anyone actually thought of contacting the actual mod or admins and wait for their reply? Let them sort it out . How does "name calling" or resorting to lower tactics make you different from anyone you are accusing. 

Offtopic:


> Its easy to ask to forget and move on, but how do I forget the insult and humiliation I had to bear?


If you still have a problem with that thread which I believe I was one of the posters then be free to PM me. Otherwise taking a post on a forum which barely has any worthwhile content (Look up posts from ages especially the time 2004 and compare it with the garbage on this forum now) seriously is kind of silly in itself.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2008)

Hoping to change the discussion, I have the following complaint:

1. The BSNL Questions thread is in chit chat, but it must be actually in QnA.

2. The Apple thread is full of useless chit chat and is often used as a place to hang out instead of solving real problems. Its better off in chit chat as it would justify the contents of the thread.

3. Again about the apple thread, it has lots of "illegal" stuff about unlocking iPhones. Also, its sometimes partially advertising in certain posts. It also contains indiscriminate bashing of non apple products, while we all know the OSS forum carries in its hedder that it should not be used for flame wars and OS fights. So I request that the mac thread also be put under the same juridiction. Either lock the thread, as you do (rather insensitively) for other threads and start a new one, or clean it up and set it right.


PS: this is not another anti grudge issue. Its just that the thread is not going in the right track.


----------



## legolas (May 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Hoping to change the discussion, I have the following complaint:
> 2. The Apple thread .....
> 3. Again about the apple thread, ......


I told exactly about this in page 2.


----------



## ray|raven (May 8, 2008)

^Ah, but i started the rants here, with a post against the apple thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=800628&postcount=3


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 8, 2008)

@drgrudge should leave MOD post by self.

@drgrudge has not done such thing for the first time.......... there are many example of drgrudge bad works. And that is why 90% members want to remove drgrudge as MOD of the forum.

Look at this, He started a thread:
*Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

Than after few members gave some samples, and he replied this:


drgrudge said:


> Nice try. As I said I'll be using the Neoclassical theme which needs no header. Just images is sufficient.
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> ...



And big thing is that he is still using a WP theme that need a header. Look at his site: *www.cskfanclub.com/

Tell me , what if it was done by any simple member. 

He must pay to anyone, even if he is not using that header.

And there are many like such.


----------



## m-jeri (May 8, 2008)

@hit..


i applaud u dude for coming here..atleast one gives a tuppenny...

reagrding to ur posts...

1. Agreed.
2. Partially only cos wat u said or pointed out is especialy a rare case...i of all agree that indecent language should not be entertained..even when i just stpped over the line in a _perfect cause_.......u banned me an dyeas u did lifted it in minutes...but the one deserves no warning or whatsoever...thats not abusing..its indecent exposure or something..deserves smacking on spot
3. the absurdest thing u ever said.....yeas..u discuss with mods..ok..mods are users..we dont belive that they have no grudge against anyone..see this case of mod tht we are talking abt...we are filling pages and we see him strolling around freely...and we feel like couple o' ass..u know that r8???...

4.Ok .good..

@hitb... with power do comes responsiblity my freind. if u cannot handle the pressure ..all i can say is quit...if u cant quit then stick to the job...and i am not talking abt u...u know that..u showed that atleast we are not asses...

just want to say to every mods, the power that they have got is not for 

1. having special deeds and parties...
2 not for having a different home page than other..the one with all the options
3. not for banning anyone they want...that they feel like
4. and it absolutely doesnt make u better than any of us..
5. You are a USER with special priviliges...none of us are scared of u all at all

coz u know why all.. ALL a mod can do ATMOST is ban..thats it...end of a forum will never mean end of ife..ther are over a billion ppl in india..only abt 40,000 are members here...do the math....

Take it in a way a proper mod should do..how a leader would do...


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2008)

Is drgrudge strictly veg ,is it???


----------



## m-jeri (May 8, 2008)

@egg...

WTH????????


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @egg...
> 
> WTH????????




Just kidding, maybe thats why he was annoyed with _egg_man...


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 8, 2008)

well..grudgy was eating "egg"man... so the dillemma.


----------



## kkeng (May 8, 2008)

funny thread funny people


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2008)

I'm gonna give him the constipation of his life


----------



## Who (May 8, 2008)

Woah ! i was gone for a week, when i come what i see ? a crusade against a mod ! well anyway not taking sides since i wasn't here when the time was right for this but if justice won't be severed this time , this incidents will happen more & more so i hope this gets sorted out, at least once members of this forum should feel that they have right to protest against something wrong, this i think will be a wakeup call for many people on the forum from fear to say what is right & what's not, so there, For Great Jutice.


----------



## kalpik (May 8, 2008)

eggman said:


> I'm gonna give him the constipation of his life


I think you have made your point VERY clearly in the 5-6 pages of this thread. Now it would be better to wait for the concerned MOD/Admins to post on this issue. I am a 100% positive that this would already have been noticed by them. Just using this thread as a ground to hurl insults at other people wont do any good to anyone, and it wont help you get your answers/clarifications either. I suggest people continue with the topic of the thread. If the series of insults that I'm witnessing continue, I'm afraid i _might_ have to lock this thread and/or take action against the offending members.

This is a warning to all people who posted here.


----------



## krazzy (May 8, 2008)

eggman got banned for 2 days and such a big fuss was created. 
My entire ID was deleted when I made this post and that too by none other than Raaabo himself (his reply). Wonder what I should've done. A member who was on the forum for around two years with around 1.6k posts and who was a reputed member when the reputation system was active. His account gets deleted with no warning whatsoever. That post was just meant to be sarcastic. No way did it break any rules. Still my account was deleted. What can I say? This forum is run by dictators.


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I think you have made your point VERY clearly in the 5-6 pages of this thread. Now it would be better to wait for the concerned MOD/Admins to post on this issue. I am a 100% positive that this would already have been noticed by them. Just using this thread as a ground to hurl insults at other people wont do any good to anyone, and it wont help you get your answers/clarifications either. I suggest people continue with the topic of the thread. If the series of insults that I'm witnessing continue, I'm afraid i _might_ have to lock this thread and/or take action against the offending members.
> 
> This is a warning to all people who posted here.



Point Noted


----------



## kalpik (May 8, 2008)

I'm glad


----------



## mrbgupta (May 8, 2008)

@krazzy
You should have done it earlier.


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

@krazzy: that's what i've been trying to make these guys realize that they are in raaabo land  but no they won't agree


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2008)

^^rabooo land? yes!
    drgrudge land:no!


----------



## krazzy (May 8, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> @krazzy
> You should have done it earlier.


Done what exactly? What Andaa-man did? I didn't see anything productive coming out of it. He just added more pages in this thread. Even in my wildest dreams I don't see drgrudge apologizing to him.



iMav said:


> @krazzy: that's what i've been trying to make these guys realize that they are in raaabo land  but no they won't agree


Yup. Actually I don't even see the point of this thread. People just come here and whine and that's it. Even if mods and admins do read this thread, they don't put into action the suggestions we make. Whatever requests/suggestions people make here are ignored anyway. Its better to close this thread.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 8, 2008)

^^^absolutely..now drgrudge is whining away at the chit chat section recommending books to peaple...finall he decided to come out of hgis invisible self..but no..he wont post here...


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Actually I don't even see the point of this thread. People just come here and whine and that's it. Even if mods and admins do read this thread, they don't put into action the suggestions we make. Whatever requests/suggestions people make here are ignored anyway. Its better to close this thread.



I agree


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2008)

> now drgrudge is whining away at the chit chat section recommending books to peaple



Seriously, why do you seem all adamant to hear from him? Hes not taking the flamebait which is what the wise would do. Why? Because of the reason iMav has explained already. Hes posting the name of books in a thread which was meant for it. Why do you consider that as whining? As kalpik said already I think everyone gets the point by now and the admins have probably seen this already so can't you at least show the courtesy of waiting for them to respond.


----------



## sourav123 (May 8, 2008)

kalpik said:


> <snip> If the series of insults that I'm witnessing continue, I'm afraid i _might_ have to lock this thread and/or take action against the offending members.
> 
> This is a warning to all people who posted here.



Oh, I am soooo scared. Please don't ban me. I have lost my sleep with fear. I don't know how I will live if you ban me. Maybe I will die of heart attack.

Jokes apart, please don't try to scare people saying they will be banned. Because people don't give a damn whether you ban him or stop him. As someone said before, India is a country of billion people and only 40K are forum members. So...


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> so can't you at least show the courtesy of waiting for them to respond.


Only if he shows the courtesy of responding


----------



## sourav123 (May 8, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Done what exactly? What Andaa-man did? I didn't see anything productive coming out of it. He just added more pages in this thread. Even in my wildest dreams I don't see drgrudge apologizing to him.



Well, I am in my worst mood this time. I don't know about eggman, but I will make sure DrGrudge puts a reply here.

And who cares about Raabo. Digit sucks bigtime these days. Even Chip has gone ahead of Digit.

I miss the good old JDM days.



eggman said:


> Only if he shows the courtesy of responding



And he is ill-mannered. Or else he would have replied a long time ago.


----------



## kalpik (May 8, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> Oh, I am soooo scared. Please don't ban me. I have lost my sleep with fear. I don't know how I will live if you ban me. Maybe I will die of heart attack.
> 
> Jokes apart, please don't try to scare people saying they will be banned. Because people don't give a damn whether you ban him or stop him. As someone said before, India is a country of billion people and only 40K are forum members. So...


I'm not trying to scare people. I'm trying to do the job of a moderator. And mocking me while I'm doing my job wont help. This is your last warning. Its posts like these which irritate us.


----------



## adi007 (May 8, 2008)

He must have replied in this thread...
Well i think he is afraid to do so....Other mods are replying to this thread but he the main accused is absconding from this thread...
It's been nearly 2 days but no result...


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 8, 2008)

LET ME MAKE IT VERY CLEAR AT LEAST FROM MY SIDE!!!!IF ANOTHER PERSON GETS BANNED OWING TO THIS CONTEXT..I WILL NEVER POST IN THIS FORUM AGAIN AND I REQUEST OTHER MEMBERS TO FOLLOW SUIT!!!!

the mods are here to only warn and ban peaple..when we ask for an explation they take a month to give a reply..but when it comes to banning peaple they cant even give a 24 hour period..ban me if you want..i dont care..let me see how you carry on without the mebers...enough of beaurycracy and dictatorship..we want an honest solution to all this


----------



## fun2sh (May 8, 2008)

my gprs speeds are too low these days or esle i would hav also done the same thing 

BUT YEAH let boycott drgrudgy! my god this is even gettin intersting than shalu's case!


----------



## adi007 (May 8, 2008)

Hey someone suggest a good signature punch text against our beloved mod(?) drgrudge...
Let's have them in our signatures..
It's better than deleting the post..


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2008)

> LET ME MAKE IT VERY CLEAR AT LEAST FROM MY SIDE!!!!IF ANOTHER PERSON GETS BANNED OWING TO THIS CONTEXT..I WILL NEVER POST IN THIS FORUM AGAIN AND I REQUEST OTHER MEMBERS TO FOLLOW SUIT!!!!





> 13. Do not use all caps or SHOUT in your posts. In addition, one exclamation point is enough.



Soource :- *ezinearticles.com/?Twenty-Five-Forum-Posting-Etiquette-Tips&id=537856 

Call me whatever you want but am I the only one who has a problem with all caps and neon flashing font colors / sizes?


----------



## adi007 (May 8, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Soource :- *ezinearticles.com/?Twenty-Five-Forum-Posting-Etiquette-Tips&id=537856
> 
> Call me whatever you want but am I the only one who has a problem with all caps and neon flashing font colors / sizes?


Lol man u are talking about the Etiquette...what do think that our beloved mod(?) drgrudge follow it...


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 8, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Soource :- *ezinearticles.com/?Twenty-Five-Forum-Posting-Etiquette-Tips&id=537856
> 
> Call me whatever you want but am I the only one who has a problem with all caps and neon flashing font colors / sizes?




the next admin for sure..


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2008)

follow mine signature

Or the tune I posted back in this thread


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Lol man u are talking about the Etiquette...what do think that our beloved mod(?) drgrudge follow it...



As far as setting an example the mod probably fails at it. As far as you are going with correcting it then let me quote the phrase" Two wrongs don't make a right" . Neither does being childish about it. All I hear is a bunch of lines that wouldn't do better than my little nephews or nieces cookie jar lines.



> the next admin for sure..


No offense meant but I think I would do a more better job at it than some.


----------



## m-jeri (May 8, 2008)

@kalpik....

Your behaviour is totally unwanted and irresponsible...you shouldnt be just picking ppl wat bad they say..you should listen to what we say first...then say ban or banned or whatever...none cares...

but u being a mod just coming out here for black mail..its too low of a behaviour from a mod..and u said its not making ur life easy and then so so...
have u thght we too have life..some gt class..work and all...do u hv any idea how many ppl are staying away from this...
dont take this in a bad way..but they are being mature dear frnd..just they know its no use...and they dont care...

Please show us an example of being articulate by doing it urself frnd..not by blackmail...banned from digit is NOT EOL....

i didnt expect this kinda act from you seriously..i was one who suported u...i only approve few mod..u were one of them..no i am feeling stupid...


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I'm not trying to scare people. I'm trying to do the job of a moderator. And mocking me while I'm doing my job wont help. This is your last warning. *Its posts like these which irritate us*.


and what about the same feeling felt by members, your* actions irritate us too, but unfortunately we do not have the powers of banning or threatening you guys 


*when i say your, i mean mods & admins

PS: not that you guys give damn, that's a whole different aspect.

tell me 1 thing why are u or hitboxx the only 1's replying to this controversy, it's been me and gagan who have been trying to diffuse this situation, raaabo, fatbeing and other mods have come here, seen the thread moved away, why coz as I have been saying they don't give a fcuk about the members, they know we guys will whine a bit, some may leave the forums, you and hitboxx are comparatively newer to the mod duties of thinkdigit and were active members before so as of now you are replying in these threads, sometime hence i can assure the same ignorant banning behavior from you guys too no offense but i tried to keep my post as respectful as possible


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 8, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> No offense meant but I think I would do a more better job at it than some.



i was just pulling ur leg..now please dont report against me... 

yea..i know there are peaple here who are more deserving than most of the mods in this forum..but digit is still in the mediavel eras where dictatorship is still  at its very best..


----------



## sourav123 (May 8, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I'm not trying to scare people. I'm trying to do the job of a moderator. And mocking me while I'm doing my job wont help. This is your last warning. Its posts like these which irritate us.



Dictatorship again. When you get irritated, you ban people. When we get irritated, we just act as nothing had happened, right?

Well if I have irritated you, then you are hereby cordially welcomed to ban me from this ill-mannered forum where there is no rule on earth. But know this. I will register again and again and again just to show that you cannot do anything other than *only* banning people.

I am heading to pagalguy. At least the forum founder has some time to reply there.

Thanks in advance for banning me. Digit Sucks!


----------



## kalpik (May 8, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> LET ME MAKE IT VERY CLEAR AT LEAST FROM MY SIDE!!!!*IF ANOTHER PERSON GETS BANNED OWING TO THIS CONTEXT..I WILL NEVER POST IN THIS FORUM AGAIN* AND I REQUEST OTHER MEMBERS TO FOLLOW SUIT!!!!


And just because we are discussing this particular issue, doesn't mean that anyone can post anything and he/she would get away with it.


----------



## m-jeri (May 8, 2008)

@kalpik 

u r a new mod that is why replying ...i applaud you...and please dont treat us with disrespect and think that we will respect you....and none of us are try to irritate _U_....u know that

@kaplik..you see this is fight club....and this thread was started by kniwor for a prupose..its serving wel...
1.u can ban some ppl
2.close the thread...

only these 2 methods can u mods choose...is it cowardly???
why dont u please address the pblm at hand...and this will stop...


----------



## kalpik (May 8, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @kalpik....
> 
> Your behaviour is totally *unwanted and irresponsible*...you shouldnt be just picking ppl wat bad they say..you should listen to what we say first...then say ban or banned or whatever...none cares...
> 
> but u being a mod just coming out here for *black mail*..its *too low of a behaviour from a mod*..and u said its not making ur life easy and then so so...


So trying to maintain decorum on the forum is unwanted and irresponsible? I did not say anything wrong, and the person to whom my post was directed to agrees with me. Then what is the problem here? I just don't get it. And i am not blackmailing anyone.



madjeri said:


> i didnt expect this kinda act from you seriously..i was one who suported u...i only approve few mod..u were one of them..no i am feeling stupid...


I'm glad you approve of my moderator ship, and I'm equally sorry that i disappointed you. But i still stand by what i said 



iMav said:


> and *what about the same feeling felt by members, your* actions irritate us too*, but unfortunately we do not have the powers of banning or threatening you guys


Agreed. That's what the admins are for. I myself might have taken some wrong decision sometime, but if someone contacts me via PM, i give due respect to the request and do the needful. Try it sometime, i can assure you many have already done that 



iMav said:


> tell me 1 thing why are u or hitboxx the only 1's replying to this controversy, it's been me and gagan who have been trying to diffuse this situation, raaabo, fatbeing and other mods have come here, seen the thread moved away, why coz as I have been saying they don't give a fcuk about the members, they know we guys will whine a bit, some may leave the forums, you and hitboxx are comparatively newer to the mod duties of thinkdigit and were active members before so as of now you are replying in these threads, sometime hence *i can assure the same ignorant banning behavior from you guys too* no offense but i tried to keep my post as respectful as possible


No, never. I have never and never ever will ban someone without reason or warning.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 8, 2008)

at least kalpik is here...and answering to us..what we all need is a sorry from drgrudge and be over with it..but the man with such a huge ego wont even reply here..i respect peaple who own up to their mistakes and thereby not only put thmeselves in a better light but the institution as a whole..


we are all humans..and mistakes do happen..not owning up to a mistake is a graver crime IMO...at least if he apologizes we may think through his explanations and he can move ahead with his mod duties..

realy dissapointing..in my 3 years of forum-ing never have i come across such a sad incident...


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2008)

> i was just pulling ur leg..now please don't report against me...


I don't report posts unless they are spam or porno ads which come in the Programming section for some odd reason. Maybe once in a while I do report things that are illegal though .


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 8, 2008)

^^^just kidding


----------



## kalpik (May 8, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> Dictatorship again. *When you get irritated, you ban people*.


No. Did i ban you? 



sourav123 said:


> When we get irritated, we just act as nothing had happened, right?


No again! You report it to admins, or post it here, but in a dignified manner.



sourav123 said:


> Well if I have irritated you, then you are hereby cordially welcomed to ban me from this ill-mannered forum where there is no rule on earth. But know this. I will register again and again and again just to show that you cannot do anything other than *only* banning people.


As i said before, i never did and never will ban people for irritating me 



sourav123 said:


> I am heading to pagalguy. At least the forum founder has some time to reply there.


Good for you. I sincerely hope you have a better time there 



sourav123 said:


> Thanks in advance for banning me. Digit Sucks!


No, i am not banning you.


----------



## m-jeri (May 8, 2008)

@kalpik.....

Please take this in a good sense dear friend..yeas u r being a frnd to us all...i know its a job..but please refrain from answering the questions posted here...

you see as someone already said ... the guy these posters are saying is playing safe not coming here and u....u r being in middle of it...

so ur call...i know u will come here...heheheh. ....

and please do try so...


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

madjeri said:


> why dont u please address the pblm at hand...and this will stop...


tha twon't happen, it's been 3 days and none of the admins has bothered to reply, no wonder even the mag's standard has gone down


----------



## kalpik (May 8, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @kalpik
> 
> u r a new mod that is why replying ...i applaud you...and *please dont treat us with disrespect* and think that we will respect you....and none of us are try to irritate _U_....u know that


I really dont think i treated anyone with any disrespect in this thread. If i did hurt anyone's feelings, please point it out and ill take my words back 



madjeri said:


> @kaplik..you see this is fight club....and this thread was started by kniwor for a prupose..its serving wel...


It was serving well until people started hurling insults.



madjeri said:


> 1.u can ban some ppl
> 2.close the thread...
> 
> only these 2 methods can u mods choose...is it cowardly???
> why dont u please address the pblm at hand...and this will stop...


Addressing the problem at hand is not up to the moderators. Why don't you people understand that? Contact the admins if you have any issues with any staff member of the forum


----------



## m-jeri (May 8, 2008)

@ all posters...

kalpik said it with his own hand......

this aint worth it ppl..move on.....things suck now...will suck again....


----------



## sourav123 (May 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> no wonder even the mag's standard has gone down



+1.

Digit's standard has become pathetic in recent times. 9Dot9 has only worsened it. I remember the days when I used all my pocket money to buy a Digit copy. Now I dont even read it for more than 10 minutes.

With so much choices to readers now, digit has become but only a nostalgia. And this forum will follow suit.


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

@kalpik no offense but i did contact raaabo regarding another incident, some thinkdigit member 1 copy-pasted my complete article on his site, i contacted raaabo for his mail id, he did not reply, any guesses for who did - drgrudge, i contacted him and he did but our worthy admins didnt even bother


----------



## m-jeri (May 8, 2008)

@imav...

thats just pathetic man... LOL....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2008)

I also tried to contact Raaabo and the site admins regarding my previous account, but got no reply. Then I contacted 2-3 mods, and Hitboxx was the only one to bother.


----------



## kalpik (May 8, 2008)

^^ I got your PM and was going to reply, but i was at work and something came up so forgot about it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ^^ I got your PM and was going to reply, but i was at work and something came up so forgot about it



No probs mate!! I just hope the issue gets resolved!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2008)

legolas said:


> I told exactly about this in page 2.





rayraven said:


> ^Ah, but i started the rants here, with a post against the apple thread
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=800628&postcount=3


Actually, I tried to bring back and present your issues along with some modifications once again. I added or removed some stuff, made it innocent looking instead of blantly accusing, etc 



*@Kalpik:*

I am fully on your side. The problem is that since drgrudge is failing to reply and you are trying to keep things smooth here when people are already hot and pissed off, they are targeting you instead of drgrudge till he comes here. Its common crowd behaviour which you must have noticed when stuff like accidents take place. If the person who caused it is not found, any authority who have responcibilities in this field is blamed and thrown stones at. Please try to ignore all this BS and concentrate on more important stuff for the time being, as there is little effect your actions may have ATM.


----------



## m-jeri (May 8, 2008)

@kalpik...

see i told u.... and i support G's response


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

why do u think other mods or admins aren't replying they know that they will quoted and ripped apart by all members who are frequenting this thread


----------



## narangz (May 8, 2008)

^^ LOL! You've experience it seems at Tech2.


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^ LOL! You've experience it seems at Tech2.


tell me about it


----------



## narangz (May 8, 2008)

I am asking 
_Chal_ leave it here


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2008)

Wow!!! 11 pages of winning in last 2 days and absolutely no response from the egoistic coward drgrudge or from any admin. An sincere apology is all needed and it will put the end of discussion ....but no, he has got his ego in between. Victim of superiority complex.....

And admins too don't care. What's the point of this thread then.....it better be deleted as its 'unnecessary' and serves no purpose at all.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2008)

eggman said:


> Wow!!! 11 pages of winning in last 2 days and absolutely no response from the egoistic coward drgrudge or from any admin. An sincere apology is all needed and it will put the end of discussion ....but no, he has got his ego in between. Victim of superiority complex.....
> 
> And admins too don't care. What's the point of this thread then.....it better be deleted as its 'unnecessary' and serves no purpose at all.


don't call drgrudge names. Why don't you PM him or something ? The guy is still human, and (i) either he has exessive self respect to come here and reply or (ii) he is wry of facing all of you or (iii) he conciders this issue unimportant.

And Admins don't care because they have got their jobs to take care of. If they come here all the time, who will take care of the magazine ?


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

eggman said:


> And admins too don't care. What's the point of this thread then.


it took you 2 days to figure that out


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> don't call drgrudge names. Why don't you PM him or something ? The guy is still human, and (i) either he has exessive self respect to come here and reply or (ii) he is wry of facing all of you or (iii) he conciders this issue unimportant.
> 
> And Admins don't care because they have got their jobs to take care of. If they come here all the time, who will take care of the magazine ?


are you being sarcastic ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2008)

eggman said:


> are you being sarcastic ???


use your own interpretations. All the possible ones are right. Thats because I am me.


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> use your own interpretations. All the possible ones are right. Thats because I am me.


 
Nice post there....lol


----------



## ico (May 9, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Call me whatever you want but am I the only one who has a problem with all caps and neon flashing font colors / sizes?


Dude, one can post in CAPS once a while when he wants other people to notice the post or is angry......And I don't find anything wrong in it....



eggman said:


> Wow!!! 11 pages of winning in last 2 days and absolutely no response from the egoistic coward drgrudge or from any admin. An sincere apology is all needed and it will put the end of discussion ....but no, he has got his ego in between. Victim of superiority complex.....
> 
> And admins too don't care. What's the point of this thread then.....it better be deleted as its 'unnecessary' and serves no purpose at all.


A response from DrGrudge is needed.....He should atleast reply and apologise........


----------



## FilledVoid (May 9, 2008)

> Dude, one can post in CAPS once a while when he wants other people to notice the post or is angry......And I don't find anything wrong in it....



If you don't good for you. I do.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> If you don't good for you. I do.


Even I don't like people using CAPS but once in a while its acceptable if it goes with the mood/scenario of the post......


----------



## adi007 (May 9, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Dude, one can post in CAPS once a while when he wants other people to notice the post or is angry......And I don't find anything wrong in it....
> 
> 
> A response from DrGrudge is needed.....He should atleast reply and apologise........


Yeah he should
BTW i have seen raboo,fatbeing online today but amazingly there is no reply from them and also from our beloved(?) mod drgrudge...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Yeah he should
> BTW i have seen raboo,fatbeing online today but amazingly there is no reply from them and also from our beloved(?) mod drgrudge...



They're probably busy setting up the *new* & *improved*forum.


----------



## praka123 (May 9, 2008)

drgrudge -that guy isnt anyway related to digit AFAIK


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2008)

^ ^ ^ I was talking about Raaabo and Fatbeing


----------



## amitava82 (May 9, 2008)

Since the forum is going out of control, I have a proposal to the admin(s). Me and some of the forum members have decided to take over Digit forum by purchasing this forum. There is nothing like it if we get it for free.. .

So, I request the admin(s) to PM me your asking price. I'm sure we can come up with a good deal for greater good.


----------



## prasad_den (May 9, 2008)

Thats good news...  How about making me a partner..


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 9, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> So, I request the admin(s) to PM me your asking price. I'm sure we can come up with a good deal for greater good.


I think they will never sell it, as it is not a personal forum rather a 9dot9 property. But things really need to change. They need to spend some time on forum management.


----------



## praka123 (May 9, 2008)

^eh?you got seriouS?


----------



## victor_rambo (May 9, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> I think they will never sell it, as it is not a personal forum rather a 9dot9 property. But things really need to change. They need to spend some time on forum management.


AFAIK,

The forum is the is the property of Raaabo. He has paid from his pocket for the vBulletin license. But since the forum uses the same logo as Digit, he may not be the sole owner of the forum.

If at all, Raaabo decides to sell this forum, he may need to pay some royalty or licensing fees, which may be very high.

And cmon, the forum is not SO mismanaged to take things to this extent. Its a just a issue with one of the mods. It will be solved soon I hope.

and btw why is drgrudge showing up?


----------



## slugger (May 10, 2008)

Well since it is clear that drgrudge is giving us the silent treatment *let us give him the silent treatment back.

Do not respond to any posts he makes*

if he says 


> *The book's still not yet released...BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!!!*


, in order *to show that he does not exist for you*, just quote the person who had posted just before him and make your own post, even if your own post is not really a response to that post you quoted

by doing so you are telling that your post is being made immediately after the post of the person you quoted and *drgrudge* is *drnonexistent*
i have done something similar
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=824125&postcount=93

if he asks 


> *When are you going? Go early and report here. I don't want to waste my time... *


, _dont tell him when you are going.....go whenever you want and don't report it...let him waste his time_

if he asks 



> *Is Chetan's book available on stands? How must is it priced?*


 _dont tell him if Chetan's book is available on stands or not....dont even tell him the price_

you could also do the same with the Thinkdigit Interact section....if you feel that Thinkdigit does not listen to you then dont bother posting there.

I suggest *delete all your posts from the Interact sections*

Well you can not ban anybody from *not posting*, can you?

*I have deleted all my posts from the Interact section*

And whats the point of wasting time complaining here in this thread.

I suggest you all *add a message in your digital signature* that says you are fed up of *drgrudge*'s style of *tyrannical, autocratic, unjust, immoral* mod behaviour.

Let him see it every thread he opens, up-down everywhere he sees he must see a message that says how displeased we are with his Mod style and *we want him to apologise to eggman*

Eggman seems to have a short and sweet slogan in his signature - the choice of URL is yours


----------



## iMav (May 10, 2008)

^^ I would have been with you if it were some other mod, but grudgy has helped me a lot so personally I won't be participating


----------



## FilledVoid (May 10, 2008)

> ^^ I would have been with you if it were some other mod, but grudgy has helped me a lot so personally I won't be participating



Out of curiosity, shouldn't new mods be given more slack since they are new at the job rather than nitpicking at every mistake they make? As for the boycott, don't you in some way feel that you are taking this bandwagon a bit too far?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 10, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ I would have been with you if it were some other mod, but grudgy has helped me a lot so personally I won't be participating


here here.
I wouldn't do it against ANY mod, and grudgy also falls in the list.
besides... he has helped me a lot, esp with regard to torrents


a much better way would be to let this topic die, forget the past, and take up the issue *if and only if* such an action is repeated.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2008)

Did I miss something or two ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 10, 2008)

OK. This is my first post in this thread.

I read whole thread and seriously guys, I think you are going too far now. Grudgy is not replying in this thread and you guys are saying he is coward. Why don't you take it other way? Why don't you take his silence as a good thing? May be he is realizing his mistake? Thats why he is not replying here?

I think you should also keep silent and leave this topic now. I hope you'll not face this condition again. If you read this thread again, you'll see how much insult and harsh comments lots of ppl have posted against him and he must be realizing now that you guys don't like his way of modding.

But thats ok. Give him another chance. If he repeats the thing which you guys didnt like, then do whatever you want but for GOD sake leave this discussion now.

When this forum was down I thought that it'll really help you guys in forgetting these unforgettable things but it didnt happen.

I request you all that pls stop it now and give grudgy another chance. Afterall he is also a member of this forum and we all make mistake.


----------



## iMav (May 10, 2008)

I sincerely hope that members accept your plea


----------



## praka123 (May 10, 2008)

what's happening here


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2008)

^^wat do u think ?

leave the matter or pull it more ?


----------



## prasad_den (May 10, 2008)

More than 4 to 5 pages of stinging comments and posts is more than what grudgy deserves.. Like some sensible posts above have explained, it is time to stop this issue now. Forgive and forget guys..!
@slugger: I wouldn't do that to anyone.. mod or simple member..!!


----------



## Who (May 10, 2008)

You guys were wrong about digit admins, they are very smart, the reason why they didn't reply was because they knew some member will make the issue die down, if they had posted here, some major thing would have happen , but both drgude & admins played smart by ignoring (i.e. not replying) & the issue is almost over, i am very happy that i am member of a forum that has smart admins & mods as this much, they know what do in every situation.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 10, 2008)

^^^^are you trying to light up the dipping flame??


----------



## ico (May 10, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^^are you trying to light up the dipping flame??


....lol


----------



## slugger (May 10, 2008)

*@anybody/ everybody*

how many of you were told



> .....I will put you in temporary ban



with a smiley at the end

does it make drgrudge any less of a human being if he just sends a pm to @eggman admitting he screwed up....dont make it public

just a small pm that says


> Hi,
> I realise I screwed up the other day. I shouldnt have put you _in shameful misery_. I made a mistake and promise not to do so again. I hope we can go back to being cordial forum members again.
> 
> Peace
> *fakedoctor*



see, i even drafted the pm for you and it does not even contain the letters S-O-R-R-Y all u got 2 do is copy-paste it

whereas you guy are showing extreme magnanimity by forgving the dr*, thinkin he is sufferrin in silence, he is probably laffing his guts out thinkin



> what a bunch of despos......my presence on the forum is such a comfortin factor for all forum members; i provide them such sense of fmiliarity that i may commit a murder or indulge in some carnal crimes and they will continue mollycoddling me


----------



## fun2sh (May 10, 2008)

bhai log ab bas bhi karo! ye sala eggman bahut maza loot raha hai! mere ko bolta hai ki tu bhi drgrugdy ki phard. subah se msg kar raha hai ki thinkdigit wapas aaya ki nahi!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 10, 2008)

Why cant i see avatars after the vbulletin updgrade???
I hope this  qualifies to b a complaint !!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 10, 2008)

^^^tune to ande to phodh di


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 10, 2008)

huh..what is this supp to mean??
On a serious note I am unware wth all tht has been posted bfore!


----------



## m-jeri (May 12, 2008)

^^crap.....

the avatars are not shwing up....


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2008)

u can't there is only 1 theme, like it or leave it


----------



## axxo (May 13, 2008)

its difficult to apply mods for different themes. Thats why they might have preferred to single static theme.


----------



## eggman (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

And why the hell is [*ode]*[/*ode] being *ensored


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

the for*ms have gone bonkers, i wonder how many alphabets will be *ensored in the post


----------



## d1g1t (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

5P34|< 1337 2 3v4D3 B/-\|)\/\/0RD5?


----------



## eggman (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

And this *pdate is is *oming from the ppl who *all them self THE TE*HNOLOGY NAVIGATORS...where to?? to Star Planet!!!


----------



## krazzy (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

OMG I'm seeing *********** everywhere!!!!!!!


----------



## subratabera (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

What's going on...??? STAR everywhere....


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

"see" and "yooo" are sensored


----------



## victor_rambo (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

Mod *an word independent of themes in most *ases.


----------



## subratabera (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

Hmmm...I tho*ght I need some sleep :->. BTW there m*st be some serio*s problems in this for*m.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

*ensoring tests:

ab*edefghijklmnopqrst*vqzyx


----------



## Pathik (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

Only See and Yov


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

Looks live the navigation system has failed for o*r 'Te*hnology Navigator'.


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

this for*m has gone bonkers!!!   

smileys also gone with the wind

lets see what *h*tiya looks like

*Wokay* deleted the statement


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

OMG are red *olo*r *hange karo fonts ka...


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

[Q*OTE=sl*gger]lets see what **h*tiya* looks like[/Q*OTE]

@sl*gger: what man! what did yo* wrote their?


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

he he he !!!

was *he*king o*t how **rse words look like on the for*m now

now tho i've *hanged the letters to *real* asteriks


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

what an awesome administration we have here  i told yo* g*ys, don't go after the moderators, it's the big g*ys that make this messier


----------



## Pathik (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

Jas*bhai, we miss yo*


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*

^^ tr*e man, whoever designed this theme has absol*tely no sense of elegan*e and as filledvoid said he sho*ld be made to sit in front of this horrible & hideo*s theme then when he has s*ffered eno*gh he sho*ld be barred from opening even notepad for designing a webpage 

and as for the admins, g*ys this might be raaabo land b*t * s*re have made it into a **** land, no emoti*ons, * all over the pla*e sin*e afternoon and no *orre*tive meas*re add to that this tort*ro*s theme.

9point9 *r 0point9


----------



## sourav123 (May 13, 2008)

What da hell!

This forum has seen its days long ago. After JDM gave away the controls to 9Dot9.

9Dot9 is a crap. Even a 5 yr old will be able to run the forum better. Same with the mag and same with the forum. Digit will be history soon. R.I.P.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*



slugger said:


> this for*m has gone bonkers!!!
> 
> smileys also gone with the wind
> 
> ...


Wtf? Are you outta your mind? How dare you post like this? Then when I ban you, go crying to the admins, ..you are no different than any of the members including me, so start behaving like one, and you better grow up. This is my stark warning!!
*
EDIT:* The forum maybe in whatever state, that doesn't mean you are let by such things.


----------



## sourav123 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*



Hitboxx said:


> Wtf? Are you outta your mind? How dare you post like this? Then when I ban you, go crying to the admins, ..you are no different than any of the members including me, so start behaving like one, and you better grow up. This is my stark warning!!
> *
> EDIT:* The forum maybe in whatever state, that doesn't mean you are let by such things.



Sure we understand. And soon you will understand that Digit will soon be referring to a character between 0-9 and nothing else. Then you will be a mod screaming (and screaming and screaming).* at people who will only be laughing (and laughing and laughing).* at you.

Everybody (except the mods and admins) knows that Digit forum is a crap and most poorly managed. All the mods do is to ban people here. Believe me this forum used to be a much better place before you-know-who took over from JDM.

If you have some time to listen, I have an advice for you. Don't make yourself a matter of joke.

If this offends somemod/someadmin/somepolitician, then as I already said, YOU (read mod) are cordially invited to ban me. (If I want, I will register again, and if you want you will ban me again.).*

By the way, the * here are put intentionally.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2008)

problem is gone


----------



## krazzy (May 13, 2008)

This forum looks disgusting. First they put on a hideous red theme. Then they put ads in it left, right and centre (as if they weren't earning enough from the magazine already that they felt the need to put ads on the forum too). And then it's the stupid ***. What's wrong with these people?! What have they done to my beloved forum? I hate this place now.


----------



## sourav123 (May 13, 2008)

^^And you are not the only one.


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2008)

removed the offending statement

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=827808&postcount=320


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2008)

guys guys i think they are preparing for their next month's cover story - How to screw up a good forum


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2008)

i kept usin the chip forum pw to login........only to realise this is the thinkdigit forum

not sure what code wud work.....but the forum designers migt wan2 try



> <div align="center"></div>



to bring the forum body to the center instead of pushing it to the left and leaving a hideaous white band on the right


----------



## kalpik (May 13, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*



sourav123 said:


> Everybody (except the mods and admins) knows that Digit forum is a crap and most poorly managed. *All the mods do is to ban people here*. Believe me this forum used to be a much better place before you-know-who took over from JDM.


If that's what you think of the MODs, then you have no idea what all we do, and its better for you to just shut up.



sourav123 said:


> If you have some time to listen, I have an advice for you. Don't make yourself a matter of joke.


Thanks for the advice, but please keep your smart@ss advice to yourself.



sourav123 said:


> If this offends somemod/someadmin/somepolitician, then as I already said, YOU (read mod) are cordially invited to ban me. (If I want, I will register again, and if you want you will ban me again.).*


This has offended me personally, and i am tempted to ban you (and i can very well play the you-register-i-ban game with you), but im not banning you. You are just not worth the effort.

If you are not happy with the management of the forum, you are more than welcome to leave, but please spare us the B.S.

We know we have a problem at hand (with the theme and all), and we have already raised the issue with the admins in the MOD section, if only you could have the courtesy and patience to WAIT.


----------



## ico (May 13, 2008)

I think I'm the only one who liked this theme.....

But on the contrary, I liked the forum mainly due to its independence from the site........Now this is ruined.......


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I liked the forum mainly due to its independence from the site........Now this is ruined.......



+1

the absence of the menu bar on top like that on the site made the forum look like a protected space...seperated from the rest of the world [yeah right!!!] where we could hang out in peace

their effort to bring uniformity has resulted in the forum losing its close knit feeling it had earlier


----------



## adi007 (May 13, 2008)

This is the worst theme and we have no option to bear this ridiculous theme
and they have left large space at the right to get large adsense ads displayed...
Digit mark my words:
No one is going to click the ads and u won't earn anything


----------



## victor_rambo (May 13, 2008)

slugger said:


> i kept usin the chip forum pw to login........only to realise this is the thinkdigit forum


lol.....


----------



## Cool G5 (May 13, 2008)

Just remove the ads.
I have no grudges with the theme, after all I would just like to read & reply to the threads.


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2008)

now,no offense,but this is called "bloody forum"'  :

but,really -there are many forums which are running i safemod(without themes,cool features etc) after upgradting to vb 3.7.0   an eg is broadbandforum.in .now check ubuntuforums.org how they manages with latest VB!


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Just remove the ads.



simple adsense *text ads*....y do u guys have a problem with that.....and n e way u cud always block it out....which i had done long time ago

-------
*EDIT

i take back my word*

looks like the hideous what band on the right is in fact even more hideous with *Graphic Ads* in them

just saw them in IE.....i lead a very protectd life with FF and Opera, which did not even show these Ads...even after the forum upgrade


----------



## gxsaurav (May 13, 2008)

This theme is so bad & ugly, that Arya will surely leave Digit forum because the UI is no longer good


----------



## hullap (May 13, 2008)

Hmmmm
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/group.php?groupid=18


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2008)

the admins are so damn efficient over here  acc to me there are 2possibilities:

1. they are experimenting for their next cover story - What not to do when you have a forum

2. the member load and activity can't be handled by the admins (not talking about mods, they have nthing to do with this catastrophic rubbish thinkdigit is in) so inorder to reduce the load they decided to make an absolutely hideous & ugly theme to drive off some members 

and as far as the ads are concerned, i think 9point9 is fulfilling the 0.1 deficit


----------



## shady_inc (May 13, 2008)

The top menu bar is not displayed properly in Opera.
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/4707/20080513225239qf1.jpg


And the new theme is way too bad.!


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2008)

I am pretty sure mr. shenoy will be laughing his guts out at the guys who made this new website & designed this horrible theme.

rohan we want u to hack man for the good of the forums please


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2008)

hullap said:


> Hmmmm
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/group.php?groupid=18



 that group probably has the highest membership of all


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> This theme is so bad & ugly, that Arya will surely leave Digit forum because the UI is no longer good


lol...

pack the rags


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 14, 2008)

****ing ugly.kirsch is the best themeif you wanna change the theme do give the readers to revert back to the original theme.

And yea,I have no objection against ads but I guess some common-sense is what you need.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 14, 2008)

Exactly. Keep this new theme as default but also make other themes available for members. "Kirsch" theme was the best theme.


----------



## x3060 (May 14, 2008)

please change the theme . . . for the love of god , it looks so ugly


----------



## iMav (May 14, 2008)

I am pretty sure nothing is gonna happen, these admins are pretty much like the ambani's don't give a fcuk about the users/customers only bothered about the investors.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2008)

When will the attachment problem get sorted out?????


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2008)

this is spaaaaaaaaaarta 
no fckuing request and whining, least could be done will be to behead ur chubby head if u show symptoms of rebels.


----------



## slugger (May 14, 2008)

just installed platypus right now - first result

*img375.imageshack.us/img375/6136/dreamdigitlg2.th.jpg

now i am findin ways to add a CSS to it


----------



## napster007 (May 14, 2008)

i hate the new look of this forum!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2008)

Hate this new look down to the core.It's been coming up with a gazillion ads already & add to that the * symbol bug is just too frustrating.Why can't we keep it simple? Take an example of the TE forums.They have an excellent & simple layout & the best thing about it are the uber-cool smileys.I am a big smiley freak so that matters a lot.Hate these dated smileys.Come on guys fix it already.Revert to the original theme if you want but this one is just pathetic.


----------



## m-jeri (May 15, 2008)

PLEASE ADMINS..........change it back..atleas give us the option to do it.....


----------



## Cool G5 (May 15, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> The top menu bar is not displayed properly in Opera.
> *img231.imageshack.us/img231/4707/20080513225239qf1.jpg
> 
> 
> And the new theme is way too bad.!




+1
Opera does not render it perfectly.


----------



## PcEnthu (May 15, 2008)

+1 for the header issue in Opera. I can manage with that issue, but the red theme is too much to bear


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 15, 2008)

slugger said:


> just installed platypus right now - first result
> 
> *img375.imageshack.us/img375/6136/dreamdigitlg2.th.jpg
> 
> now i am findin ways to add a CSS to it



Thanks for showing the addon man! I tried it and It's awesome, works a gizililon times better than any ad blocker


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 16, 2008)

Hehe .. If there are some rendition problem with Opera, then dont worry .. They'll be rectified soon as Great God Raaabo worships Opera ..


----------



## PcEnthu (May 16, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Hehe .. If there are some rendition problem with Opera, then dont worry .. They'll be rectified soon as Great God Raaabo worships Opera ..



1. Good to hear that the TDF will be Opera compatible soon enough 
2. Any alternate for the red theme?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 17, 2008)

^^ I too am searching for it ..


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

you guys should check this out. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88023
Rohan would probably be adding updates for Opera as well to get rid of this ugly theme.


----------



## nish_higher (May 24, 2008)

and did someone check that these bottom links dont work --
About Us
 | Subscribe
 | Customer Service
 | Feedback
 | Advertise
 | Contact Us


----------



## ThinkFree (May 24, 2008)

^^Yes


----------



## debopam (May 29, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*



rohan_shenoy said:


> *ensoring tests:
> 
> ab*edefghijklmnopqrst*vqzyx


 
Interesting

"the quick brown fox jumps over a lazy dog" - ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTWXYZ

This is for test. Please ignore


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

*Re: The Whining/*omplaint Thread*



debopam said:


> Interesting
> 
> "the quick brown fox jumps over a lazy dog" - ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTWXYZ
> 
> This is for test. Please ignore


^debopam: I know who you are


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 29, 2008)

This is the last time I am requesting the mods or to whomsoever it may concern.Please for the sake of sanity could you guys remove those side ad's & banners that appear.This is ridiculous.Having a Tech forum advertising Bikini posters is not something which is acceptable.I know there are softwares to block this crap which I already have enabled at my home via Mozilla.But this is when I am accessing the internet at my work place.This is not a sight which the company would like.They might mistake a mini-porn site.And NO I can't download any ad-blocking software out here.So please a request to get some decent ads or remove them completely off the grid.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

^Tha ads are contextual. Did you open some 'aisa-waisa' thread posted by those spambots?


----------



## iMav (May 29, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> This is the last time I am requesting the mods or to whomsoever it may concern.Please for the sake of sanity could you guys remove those side ad's & banners that appear.This is ridiculous.Having a Tech forum advertising Bikini posters is not something which is acceptable.I know there are softwares to block this crap which I already have enabled at my home via Mozilla.But this is when I am accessing the internet at my work place.This is not a sight which the company would like.They might mistake a mini-porn site.And NO I can't download any ad-blocking software out here.So please a request to get some decent ads or remove them completely off the grid.


You really think any1 is gonna listen, here the admins are well lets just say not bothered.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 29, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^Tha ads are contextual. Did you open some 'aisa-waisa' thread posted by those spambots?


Sorry I didn't quite understand that point.I'm not sure which thread I opened & wheter or not it was opened by a "spambot" but how does that relate to the ads popping up? This is really annoying.



> You really think any1 is gonna listen, here the admins are well lets just say not bothered.


WoW! has Digit forum really stooped down to such low levels?


----------



## iMav (May 29, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> WoW! has Digit forum really stooped down to such low levels?


long back, the admins don't even bother to reply & ignore the 'conflict of interest' threads, like this one.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2008)

Are admins working to sort out the bugs??

Like the Attachment one??

Wait..uploading an attachment for test

Edit: Well, the attachment didn't open.......


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> but how does that relate to the ads popping up? This is really annoying



What? You mean you get those nasty pop-up ads? I think you must be infected by some nasty spyware because I don't get any pop-up ads.

Anyone else getting pop-ups?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 29, 2008)

^Not as in actually popping up in another window.It's coming up on the right hand side & occupies a lot of space.The initial ads are by google & the image below is randomly generated.Sometimes it is a game image,sometime a bald man with some other message & then this time came when I got this hot looking bikini girl.Though I enjoyed the sight but the unfortuante thing was I was not at my home but this was my work place.This is really going to be trouble for me as the IT team can barge in on my butt if they trace this out.


----------



## adi007 (May 29, 2008)

hey allwyndlima..
i have an solution for u

disable the java script in the browser
U can do it by changing the preference or options..

Some sites may not display correctly..but u can revert back to normal state anytime


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 29, 2008)

^Will try that thanks.One question though,will it disable all images from being loaded?


----------



## adi007 (May 29, 2008)

^^Nope it will not


----------



## FilledVoid (May 29, 2008)

If you use Opera you could just use the custom css in one of the threads and it should fix the problem.


----------



## Kniwor (May 30, 2008)

requested the admins to fix the attachment issue.....will just have to wait a while


----------



## ico (May 30, 2008)

Kniwor said:


> requested the admins to fix the attachment issue.....will just have to wait a while


Well, can they also quote why we have this 'Lipstick' theme??.....9dot9 guys wanted it??...And if yes, why did we have those **good** new themes like Webber etc. available just a handful of days before??


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 29, 2008)

Unban Praka 123. Atleast restrict him to post in Tech News/Fight club section.


----------



## adi007 (Jul 29, 2008)

^^I also support that...
i am really missing that cat


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 29, 2008)

adi007 said:


> ^^I also support that...
> i am really missing that cat


  Then add one line to your signature


----------



## adi007 (Jul 29, 2008)

^^Ok but seriously it doesn't effect anything


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2008)

Even if it doesn't, we are not passive duds 
Revolucion needs man power and not a single hero.


----------



## narangz (Jul 29, 2008)

Well yes, praka123 should not be banned permanently.

Hope to see him back soon.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 29, 2008)

^^Agree
He helped me a lot with Linux...cant forget it all... UNBAN praka123!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes UNBAN Praka, the guy has been the member since 2005 and helped alot of n00bs like us, maintained the rep. of this forum and this is how the Mods repay him.
@Pathik;
You need a "et" between your "hi". What? "Why so serious? Did your balls drop off?" I think you know who said it.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 29, 2008)

adi007 said:


> ^^Ok but seriously it doesn't effect anything



Tum apna karam kiye jao phal ki icha mat karo


----------



## kalpik (Jul 29, 2008)

All these protests are not gonna do any good. You guys dont know a lot of stuff that's been going on behind the scenes. So just trust us with our decisions.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 29, 2008)

I got warming from MOD
Reason: Signature Rule Violation 

Guys should i change my siggy ?????????????


----------



## narangz (Jul 29, 2008)

kalpik said:


> All these protests are not gonna do any good. You guys dont know a lot of stuff that's been going on behind the scenes. So just trust us with our decisions.



Any thing which you want to tell all the forum members? A li'l bit of those behind the scenes stuff?


----------



## iMav (Jul 29, 2008)

Yea, we want to know too. Why? What? How? Who's next?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 29, 2008)

That's for us to know, and you to find out


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 29, 2008)

kalpik said:


> That's for us to know, and you to find out



Aisa mat bol nahin to mujhe tumhare ghar aana padega. Jada dur nahin hai na


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 29, 2008)

well I dont want to get into all these inside stuffs, but I will also not support permanent BAN of a old member, who has been really very helpful in opensource section of the forum.


My Kind request:
lets give him a chance, make BAN of shorter interval.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

*WELL*

I agree that prakash has been a loud mouthed foul being in most microsoft related threads, and keeps giving links of different linux sites randomly in his posts, along with spellings that are anything but right when it comes to microsoft products. And after repeated warnings, he keeps repeating his actions, again and again.

*BUT*

Prakash is also a senior member of this forum. He has been the reason why many people, including me, are confortable with using linux. He has helped many. For this, he deserves some amount of respect.

*SO*

Try to do something that bans him from particular areas where he can cause harm, like for example you can try to use a filter or something (if vbulletin supports it) to prevent him from making replies in threads with MS content, or just BAN him from TECH NEWS and OTHER NEWS sections, where he causes maximum harm. There is NO way we can just use him and later throw him.


----------



## slugger (Jul 31, 2008)

*Please* revoke your decision to ban Praka permanently


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 31, 2008)

praka is just a scapegoat,poor fella....he is the first and usually the only one banned.

Keep up the good work praka,we all lub you.(no gay replies please)


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 31, 2008)

No thinks, you already did it.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 31, 2008)

slugger said:


> *Please* revoke your decision to ban Praka permanently



Oh yes Unban Praka. OS section need him


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 31, 2008)

I won't go into Praka123's anti-Microsoft stance or behaviour, that's for the Mods/Admins to decide; I guess they have to take into consideration everyone's sensibilities and can't be seen to be making an exception, hence the ban.

I stopped Microsoft bashing for some time now and devote more time to trying to make Linux more accessible by writing tutorials and helping out when I can. These are far more productive things to do.

However, I would not want *anyone*, and I repeat *anyone* to have a permanent ban unless they did something really bad like pr0n, spam [enlarge ], advertising, etc.

I rest my case

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/2123379826_e65106a626_o.png


----------



## narangz (Jul 31, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> *I stopped Microsoft bashing for some time now and devote more time to trying to make Linux more accessible by writing tutorials and helping out when I can. *These are far more productive things to do.



Yes, that's what a true fan of a particular Distro/OS/Software should do instead of bashing MS/Linux/Apple etc.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

kalpik said:


> All these protests are not gonna do any good. You guys dont know a lot of stuff that's been going on behind the scenes. So just trust us with our decisions.


yeah peer behavior or should i say elevator psychology. Another mod trashed


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *WELL*
> 
> I agree that prakash has been a loud mouthed foul being in most microsoft related threads, and keeps giving links of different linux sites randomly in his posts, along with spellings that are anything but right when it comes to microsoft products. And after repeated warnings, he keeps repeating his actions, again and again.
> 
> ...




Very nicely put Gautam. As you already agree that he can mean harm (as we have seen lately with his proxy ids) picture this : You've already stated Prakash is a senior member : that brings a lot of expectations from new members (and old members) that you'll behave and show some responsibility. 

We tried our subtle best to make him understand this but he'll never listen. Long time ago when he was called prakash_kerala, he was banned (and mind you it wasnt because of anti Microsoft stance but being a real youknowwhat ) .. Anyway he promised to behave and was unbanned .. Earlier in June he was banned and the same thing happened (he promised to behave and whoever unbanned him did credit him for his seniority and his contributions ). Now he is banned again : And not because of his anti MS stand but calling fellow members as faggots. Tell me how many times do we need to tell this guy to behave ? Cant he understand whatever discussion he wants to have can be done in a polite manner too ..?? But no .. This guy wont listen at all .. 

Man I myself dont approve of Microsoft but how many times you've seen me calling Micro$haft or calling fellow members as faggots ..?? Your language plays a big role for someone to form opinion about you and we cant tolerate such language in this forum especially from a senior member.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 20, 2008)

Any info when Praka will be Unbanned ???


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 20, 2008)

Is that a permanent ban?


----------



## narangz (Aug 20, 2008)

Well he should be unbanned now. All the members are requesting you guys to give him one more chance. OSS section needs him!


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't think he will come back !


----------



## narangz (Aug 20, 2008)

If he is unbanned, we can request him to come back.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 20, 2008)

He is permanently banned.


----------



## axxo (Aug 20, 2008)

Did he cause anything serious for a permanent ban?

*i38.tinypic.com/10rsupk.jpg


----------



## narangz (Aug 20, 2008)

kalpik said:


> He is permanently banned.



Why? People here freely use the words moro**, fa***ts but they never get banned. People use words freely what T159 used, but they never got banned only T159 was banned. Search for the word what T159 used & you'll see who else posted it. Was T159 targeted because he supported praka123?

Members have been requesting to give praka123 one more chance but no one listens. I won't be surprised if I get banned or targetted because of this post.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 20, 2008)

@ all mods

Mods here are dictators. Tell me do Raboo force you to do so? Really pathetic. 

We are requesting to unban Praka and *restrict him to OSS only*. I know I'll get the same copy/pasted answer/threat  " We warned him --- blah blah -----" . 

Listen to what all are saying


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 20, 2008)

It's not just about the words, but his attitude towards others and especially all things non-FOSS. Who would in their right mind say things like "you should die, go commit suicide...etc" on a forum and expect to be tolerated about it. Yes those are his exact words and not my imagination (don't read my location). Apparently the mister has never learned the concept of co-existence, even after repeated warnings and bans and always stood as an example of his extreme hate.

I too love FOSS and would kill for Linux, but you don't see me pointing a gun at you for not using it, do you? As much as he loves it, his hate for all other things just subsides it and results in posts like that. For all those he has helped tremendously, just consider yourself lucky he was there to help you when you needed it the most. Last I know, he is happy in some forum now and I wish him the best.

For the people who are expecting anything(revolution?) to happen with their sigs, read me loud " He will never be unbanned by any mod ". Of course, he can start clean with a new id ( I hope he doesn't do with the old behaviour ), but praka123 is off the forum. That's all I have to say about it.


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 20, 2008)

narangz said:


> Why? People here freely use the words moro**, fa***ts but they never get banned.


I too wonder the same. Perhaps those who don't get banned are 'friends' of moderators.

Leave it guyz, don't bother these so called moderators. Don't expect them to be fair enough. They WILL do what they feel like, not what should actually be done.

Don't waste your time convincing them, instead find a new place devoid of these 'moderators'.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 20, 2008)

LoL 
Dictatorship & I thought Musharraf is gone 
Don't trust any m0d


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 20, 2008)

Ecko said:


> Don't trust any m0d


+999999999


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 20, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I too wonder the same. Perhaps those who don't get banned are 'friends' of moderators.
> 
> Leave it guyz, don't bother these so called moderators. Don't expect them to be fair enough. They WILL do what they feel like, not what should actually be done.
> 
> Don't waste your time convincing them, instead find a new place devoid of these 'moderators'.


OH spare me the BS, you come once in a winter moon to post in this thread and tell others what to do, much less accuse us mods of patronising. Please don't. 

People who know us, know us.


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 20, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> OH spare me the BS, you come once in a winter moon to post in this thread and tell others what to do, much less accuse us mods of patronising. Please don't.
> 
> People who know us, know us.


Look, exactly as expected.

FYI I cam back because I was missing the tech talk and some contacts here. But I don't think things have changed much here. Same moderators and same crap!

Have less to bother whos the mod here and what he does! Happy without you and your moderation, but had to come back for some friends.


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 20, 2008)

Sure I can see you found a lot of tech talk in this thread. But the thing is, for all the crap that goes around, you can ignore us, but we can't ignore you, sorry. That's how it goes.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

@rohan
yeah, i don't see u much here now. May be moderation sucks and its the imminent proof that we got thread like this and the one in chit-chat section.


----------



## Chintu08 (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 21, 2008)

hmm this looks like a big cumulative whining but seriously i also feel that praka should be unbanned and selectively restricted to only Open Source section...I guess too much of instigation might have provoked his ugly side..(people often neglect this fact)...
He tries to mend his way only to get entangled in another controversy involving Microsoft..so i seriously feel he should be given a last chance..


----------



## slugger (Aug 21, 2008)

Why wuld anybody be banned for bumping up threads without spamming it

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66732
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58622

These were really funny _& useful_ posts. I hadn't come across it earlier. good humar _& advice_ doesn't go stale, does it?

----
edit
forgot to add the _useful & advice_


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## narangz (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor Kooly 



Hitboxx said:


> Of course, he can start clean with a new id ( I hope he doesn't do with the old behaviour ), but praka123 is off the forum. That's all I have to say about it.



You people left no stone unturned to ban every new ID he created.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 24, 2008)

There has been much discussion and unrest among members regarding Praka123's ban, some members do not take a minute out to think and analyze the situation before they start abusing the Mods, you say, "Give him another chance", well that has been done and not once, but many-many times before, he has made innumerable promises to behave, in exchange for an unban before, but none kept.

Even for a senior member, a line has to be drawn somewhere, there comes a point when trouble to the community outweighs the contribution. I guess you all will agree to that. All we are asking you is to trust our decision on the fact that the line has been crossed. Most of you making the comments here have not seen all of it, abusive posts/threads get deleted, the contributions remain, making you believe he's much of an help, indeed he is, but he's much of a trouble too.

The decision to ban him does not come from some single hot-headed mod, we have discussed this among ourselves, and also with the digit admin, after many arguments and counter-arguments it was concluded that we should let him go for good. The digit MOD team consists of many Linux/FOSS lovers(Including Myself), and we want him to keep contributing to the forum without causing trouble, but that just does not seem possible.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 16, 2008)

Interesting.............this thread has been silent for quite some time now


----------



## iMav (Sep 16, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Interesting.............this thread has been silent for quite some time now


That's a unique complain.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like all is well


----------



## afonofa (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd like to call attention to the fact that the link to a member's blog on *this thread* was edited by a mod and the reason cited as 'obvious self promotion'. 

It seems to me that just because the member in question is a new member, that link was considered as self promotion. I won't name anyone in particular but I've seen there are other members posting links to their sites when they could, just as easily, have pasted the content in their replies. Shouldn't their links be sniped as well?


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 30, 2008)

Does being a 'newbie' make on illiterate enough to ignore the rules of the forum. Moreover, the blog post was plagiarized and incomplete, nothing original or self-made. So why do you think that the newbie is entitled to a back-link and some free traffic.

C'mon now, lets not be so generous with our time and patience.

And about those 'unnamed' members who you allege to have linked to their sites in your post, please post the links to the posts.

Just because few were missed, we can let this forum because a newbie-club with link-garbage.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 1, 2008)

I have never had issues with link backs to original stuff that I write. If he wants to promote his blog let him have it in his signature.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 2, 2008)

MODS Are MODS. you can't tell'em what to do. They are chosen by digit team itself so there is no point accusing them. They are the best here.


----------



## ico (Oct 2, 2008)

Well.....still praka123 isn't unbanned.......its been over 2 months and I feel he has had enough punishment.

Let him be back now.....


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, toofan_nainital has been miserabled by Raaabo. I just want to know that is that Permanent or for a period. AFAIK many people have been miserabled permanently. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showgroups.php amd64_man2005 being one of them and still he hasn't got any reason from Raaabo.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=44514
As I can see, his Title is: Kicked back by Raaabo...seems to me kinda funny

And the reason probably is this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=961336&postcount=23 Or it was something else?? 

Toofan_nainital was just joking. Some things are meant to be taken lightly, not to be taken seriously, but then........

All I want to know is whether the ban is permanent or temp.??


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 15, 2008)

Well it says he has been miserabled, not banned. Any difference?


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Well it says he has been miserabled, not banned. Any difference?


I don't know the exact difference, but people surely have been miserabled forever or for a very long period.....!!!


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 15, 2008)

Miserabled= Gagged, tongue tied, hands and feet cuffed.
Banned= Account killed.


----------



## slugger (Oct 15, 2008)

Toofan_nainital was sounding irritating in that thread

kept on mispronouncing a forum member's handle on purpose and his statements against him too were pretty immature...unless you are 13

Raaabo is an employee of that publication and putting the blame solely on him for the fault of the organisation is lame

how difficult would it have been to post it under a different admin's name

action justitifed


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 15, 2008)

slugger said:


> Toofan_nainital was sounding irritating in that thread
> 
> kept on mispronouncing a forum member's handle on purpose and his statements against him too were pretty immature...unless you are 13
> 
> ...



Lets keep this issue aside. I wonder if Raaabo is the ONLY person in the organization. I know he was not in comfortable health, and I sympathize with his sufferings and wish him earliest recovery. However, how come not a single other person from the organization could do the work. How exclusive was that work that Raaabo's absense completely crashed it? His ire was justified. But I have no idea about how he voiced his ire. So no comments on that.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2008)

slugger said:


> Toofan_nainital was sounding irritating in that thread
> 
> kept on mispronouncing a forum member's handle on purpose and his statements against him too were pretty immature...unless you are 13
> 
> ...


Irritating indeed I agree.......

I've just asked is that a permanent ban or temporary ban?.....Moderators?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 16, 2008)

Well if it says "In Shameful Misery" his account still exists and he is just suspended. If it says "Banned" then the account exists but he is permanently banned. And if it says "Guest" and the Posts count show 'n/a' then he is permanently banned and the account is deleted from the database and cannot be reused.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Well if it says "In Shameful Misery" his account still exists and he is just suspended. If it says "Banned" then the account exists but he is permanently banned. And if it says "Guest" and the Posts count show 'n/a' then he is permanently banned and the account is deleted from the database and cannot be reused.


Amd64_man2005....."In shameful misery" till eternity........:/

Accounts can be 'Banned' for a small period too.

Anyways, being banned or miserabled is more or less the same thing.


----------



## slugger (Oct 16, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ...However, how come not a single other person from the organization could do the work. How exclusive was that work that Raaabo's absense completely crashed it? His ire was justified.


+1
sumbody else from the magazine should have created an admin account and posted that. Raaabo is not at fault IMO


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

doodledooo, where are the results ?


----------



## KPower Mania_Reloaded (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, there was this troll in the PES09 vs FIFA09 thread who was harrasing me and other 3-4 members and so I asked him to f*ck off and I got banned for 5 days and not him! This forum is really strange.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 22, 2008)

If you thought people were harassing you, you should have reported the post. Who gave you the right to sling abuses onto people? I'm banning this user permanently, as you are trying to circumvent your ban. And if i catch you with another ID, ill permanently ban your old ID.


----------



## narangz (Nov 8, 2008)

Why is the thread on Punjab locked? Did anyone attack anyone in that thread?

I don't care anymore about why a user is banned, why a thread is locked as this forum sucks these days but locking a thread which belongs to the Punjabis is just not fair. 



			
				Hitboxx said:
			
		

> And besides, you get uncensored space



Really? Were you or anyone else attacked in that thread? 

Also show me the rule which says creating threads on states can lead to closure of that thread.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 8, 2008)

See the irony. There is no mechanism to prevent spammers from making useless posts/threads. But responsible members who want to minimize the spam and help admin/mods by reporting such posts are discouraged by messages like that. 


> This forum requires that you wait 180 seconds between reporting posts. Please try again in 110 seconds.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
lol


----------



## krazzy (Nov 8, 2008)

narangz said:


> Why is the thread on Punjab locked? Did anyone attack anyone in that thread?
> 
> I don't care anymore about why a user is banned, why a thread is locked as this forum sucks these days but locking a thread which belongs to the Punjabis is just not fair.
> 
> ...



It wasn't locked because anyone was attacked or because it belonged to Punjabis. It was locked because now there is already a Social Group feature on our forum and it is made for such discussions. Hence it was inappropriate to continue it in the Chit-Chat section (even though the name says Chit-Chat, it still should be related to technology).

Plus as he said, the Social Group section is unmoderated. So you can talk whatever you want there (well, almost whatever).

Don't take it as a personal offence. He is only doing his duty. He hasn't got any grudge against any Punjabi whatsoever.


----------



## narangz (Nov 8, 2008)

krazzy said:


> It wasn't locked because anyone was attacked or because it belonged to Punjabis. It was locked because now there is already a Social Group feature on our forum and it is made for such discussions. Hence it was inappropriate to continue it in the Chit-Chat section (even though the name says Chit-Chat, it still should be related to technology).
> 
> Plus as he said, the Social Group section is unmoderated. So you can talk whatever you want there (well, almost whatever).
> 
> Don't take it as a personal offence. He is only doing his duty. He hasn't got any grudge against any Punjabi whatsoever.



I never took anything personal on this forum. This time it IS personal. 

1. Where it is written that Chit Chat should only have tech related threads? The description of Chit Chat Section is:


> Anything that doesn’t fit into the other sections—from upcoming technology to personal anecdotes—should be posted here



2. Show me the rule which says you can't have thread like that in Chit Chat? If you want only tech related threads in Chit Chat then why many other so called "useless" threads are growing? All the forums have a general discussion section.

3. Social Group? Well we have many sites for that purpose- orkut, twitter, facebook, myspace & tons of others. Then why in the world do we need a forum at all. Define the term "forum".

4. Why are you speaking on his behalf? How do you know he is doing his duty and has no grudge against Punjabis? Let him reply. 



			
				Hitboxx said:
			
		

> Omg guys, such a long thread on individualism, how come I never came across this thread :O.



1. Individualism?

2. Well, no one before you ever had any problem with such threads. AFAIK, that thread was created before you were made a mod (21-08-2007).


----------



## swatkat (Nov 8, 2008)

@narangz,
The thread on Punjab was not the only one which was locked. Look at the link posted by Hitboxx in his post there. He has given few valid reasons over there. It's not that such threads can't be started in Chit Chat section, but user-groups are more suitable area for such regional discussions. By this, the general forum will be region-neutral and will appeal to larger audiences.


----------



## narangz (Nov 8, 2008)

I've already read his post in the other thread. Instead of locking both these threads he could have *suggested* the use of groups. I can't see any valid reason behind the closure of both the threads.


----------



## iMav (Nov 8, 2008)

The locking of the thread is weird. Seriously. Hitboxx the reason given by you is absurd to say the least.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

this forum has gone weird


----------



## shantanu (Nov 8, 2008)

things change pretty fast.. I wonder where are the old guys ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha you can't do one thing without being judged and dissected from top to bottom. And some even PM'ed me those are the only threads they come to visit the forum and losing users is bad for forum business. Well, whatever, like I care.

Anyways, all those regional threads are re-opened and my posts have been deleted. I'm outta here.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

So the thread is open now.


----------



## narangz (Nov 9, 2008)

iMav said:


> The locking of the thread is weird. Seriously. Hitboxx the reason given by you is absurd to say the least.





T159 said:


> this forum has gone weird





shantanu said:


> things change pretty fast.. I wonder where are the old guys ?



Yeah I miss the old members & the old glory days of digit forum.


----------



## koolbluez (Nov 9, 2008)

I've already curbed my compulsive urge to visit this place now.
Thanx to the $h!tty admin, the gist is missing.

The forum is goin down... & i don't wanna see it that way... so.. I'm stayin out.

These ppl need to pull up their socks.. bring in OLD GOLD... or else.. thinkdigit becomes thinkdigOUT.... for good.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice to know that I am not the only member who is losing interest in the forum these days!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 9, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> I've already curbed my compulsive urge to visit this place now.
> Thanx to the $h!tty admin, the gist is missing.
> 
> The forum is goin down... & i don't wanna see it that way... so.. I'm stayin out.
> ...





rohan_shenoy said:


> Nice to know that I am not the only member who is losing interest in the forum these days!




Earlier I used to be a regular in the Q&A, Software Troubleshooting etc sections but now I've lost that desire. I only participate in a few seleected threads. The old charm isn't there any more, neither are a lot of the old members.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

The thing is that the forum is not active much.... we need new members who are willing to post actively and we need to get back the old ones.... many old members still post, but only in Chit-Chat .


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, I don't feel that the people in our community @ ThinkDigit forum are so m0r0nic that they'll promote regionalism here. 

Its good that the thread is opened now. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Earlier I used to be a regular in the Q&A, Software Troubleshooting etc sections but now I've lost that desire. I only participate in a few seleected threads. The old charm isn't there any more, neither are a lot of the old members.


Exactly dude. Even I used to post like hell in QnA & Software Troubleshooting, but after some incidents a few months back, I myself stopped posting much in those sections and I also participate in a couple of selected threads.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> The thing is that the forum is not active much.... we need new members who are willing to post actively and we need to get back the old ones.... many old members still post, but only in Chit-Chat .


The new members are generally n00bs too....
I mean...bumping a useless thread that is more than a year old for something like " Thanks man" ???!?!
And not to mention asking for BwT invites and posting in wrong sections.....



gagandeep said:


> Well, I don't feel that the people in our community @ ThinkDigit forum are so m0r0nic that they'll promote regionalism here.
> 
> Its good that the thread is opened now.
> 
> ...



I agree....the charm is lost....
But it is still a great place to hang out online


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 17, 2008)

I've got a complaint: There are not enough smileys! Instead of providing us with the same smileys with different code, TDF admins should replace repeated smileys with smileys for things like rofl and a better smiley for lol.

Don't laugh people, this might seem a small complaint but at least the solution is plausible! Can some mod or admin do something about this?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

Ya. Gimmi a band or a party smiley and a ROFL smiley. Also the famous beer1 or cheerz smiley .


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, we need more smileys.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 17, 2008)

Use unismilies

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/29large.png


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Nov 18, 2008)

Do take a look here too *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102340


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 18, 2008)

Mods ignore the above post..its just whining not a complaint..


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Nov 18, 2008)

m-jeri said:


> Mods ignore the above post..its just whining not a complaint..



Okay. Let that be a *Whining Thread*, why don't you read the title of this thread again.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2008)

One thing is for sure.....Most of the people who posted in that thread were being very rude to our new member Jhaat Maharaj. They could have politely said that they don't agree and given justifications. But the way they behaved was very rude.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2008)

Gagandeep, r u complaining or whining or just passing comments??


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Gagandeep, r u complaining or whining or just passing comments??


Interpret/perceive my post the way you want.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 18, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Use unismilies
> 
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


those ugly large smileys?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Interpret/perceive my post the way you want.



God Hates Us All.


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot Kalpik.you were really quick in taking care of the NFS thread.   about this thread- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102340
take another look at the members who replied in OPPOSITION of a justified reason.
i did a favor to mods/admins ^^.
the reason why this forum has lost its QUALITY is explained there by the senior members.


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, sir you want us to stop discussing abt unreleased games ? lol


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is the answer to your post. Which for whatever reasons I didn't want to post. 


> A kind request to the active mods of Gamerz forum. Please don't entertain any game review, discussion threads of UNRELEASED games or where members discuss or troubleshoot PIRATED games.


Why are there reviews , opinions and discussions of Software , Hardware , World Events that has not happened on this forum. then for the same reason game reviews will be discussed. In no way are you in any capacity to prove anyone here is using Pirated software. Unless they mention so in the thread. Even if so theres a little report button you could have used. 


> Since most of the gamers here are from India, let them discuss about released games, but when they start discussing about 'cracker/rip version' of games, pls lock the thread with appropriate warning to involved member.


And what about the people who do not live in India. Are they free to speak about other games which are available in countries which aren't here? This is the Internet People don't limit themselves by geographical boundaries. If you find a post discussing cracks or rips be free to report the thread. However, asking to restrict the forum to products that are only available in the Indian market would probably invalidate 75% of the threads of this forum. 


> I'm a casual gamer, reading the threads here just makes wonder 'am i at ThinkDigit forum or some warez forum'. Long time ago, this Gamerz forum was THE cleanest & fun place to hangout.


Although my opinions about the users of this forum vary I still think the Magazine is pretty good. Obviously you haven't seen a  warez forum or don't know what you are comparing this forum to. As a casual gamer you are entitled to the same benefits that EVERY other user in this forum is granted. You reported a thread , the mod did do the needful and yet you went and posted a thread suggesting that every other gamer here is a pirate. If you ask me , you had it coming. 

Anyway , out of curiosity do you buy Skoar?


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Nov 19, 2008)

Nobody is getting the point. 
by the way, the attitude of most people here(in that thread, the members who have bashed me for no reason) too low to comment on. Their attitude is what's degrading Digit's quality.
T159, please read this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=996056&postcount=20


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 19, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> those ugly large smileys?



Oh yes ! Beauty, after all, is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> Nobody is getting the point.
> by the way, the attitude of most people here(in that thread, the members who have bashed me for no reason) too low to comment on. Their attitude is what's degrading Digit's quality.
> T159, please read this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=996056&postcount=20



Yup, everyone who posted there is dumb. You are the only perfectionist out there. We (including me,sam9s,Kl@w-24, etc) are dumb and dont even know how to spell. Our attitude is disgusting and our minds=sh1t. Happy ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 19, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> Nobody is getting the point.
> by the way, the attitude of most people here(in that thread, the members who have bashed me for no reason) too low to comment on. Their attitude is what's degrading Digit's quality.
> T159, please read this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=996056&postcount=20



This non-issue is becoming ridiculous now.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2008)

Guys, we're done in that thrd, why continuing here?

*STOP NOW!!!*


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 19, 2008)

^^

He deserved it mate..so its all good.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 19, 2008)

^^^^Include me into the mad list!

And this still doesn't solve my smiley problem!
@NucleusKore:In no way whatsoever are some 3rd party (possibly adware) smiley programs even equal to the integrated smileys of the digit forum. We need integration of more smileys! Come on people! We want rofl! Are mods reading this?


----------



## kalpik (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes, we mods are reading this, but unfortunalety its not in our hands to add smileys. Only the admins can do that 

Regarding the NFS issue, any further posts on it, will be deleted without warning. If someone has a genuine concern about it, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2008)

Why has the title changed from:
*Digit Forum-Powered by Vbulletin*
to:
*Digit Online Technology Discussion Forum*?
The first was was more simplistic


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

^Ya i was confused.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

^you really doing some offtopic job. good. 
BTW what is the meaning of your Avatar Chintu08  ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 20, 2008)

wow i started a thread "recommend a gfx card" and someone deleted it.Can i ask you guys why?Looks like some overgrown kids got the power here.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 20, 2008)

Chintu08 said:


> at :cough: J Maharaj's quest.
> We need more guys like him to make this forum come back to form.
> @Psychosocial, your nose must be too long no wonder you poke ur nasty nose everywhere. trying to look tough, maybe increase post counts eh?
> @thewisecrab, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=997075&postcount=500 in what way does it bother you in?
> ...


  

Whats written in your Avatar????

*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/4/42/Mewhenreadingstupidstuff.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 20, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Whats written in your Avatar????
> 
> *images3.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/4/42/Mewhenreadingstupidstuff.gif



Banana.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 20, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> wow i started a thread "recommend a gfx card" and someone deleted it.Can i ask you guys why?Looks like some overgrown kids got the power here.



Abe kya karega gfx card kharid ke. Chal phut yahan se


----------



## kalpik (Nov 20, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> wow i started a thread "recommend a gfx card" and someone deleted it.Can i ask you guys why?


Err.. I was moving it to the Hardware Section, since you had posted it in the wrong section, but somehow it got deleted  I have restored the thread here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102426

Apologies! 



gaurav_indian said:


> Looks like some overgrown kids got the power here.


Nice.. This is how we get repayed for the time we devote here.. Thanks..


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> And FYI, posts in chit-chat/fight club/gamerz dont increase post-count. Just STFU and go play with barbies you dumb dork.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Nice.. This is how we get repayed for the time we devote here.. Thanks..



Forget it mate, most of us do appreciate the mods!


----------



## mrintech (Nov 20, 2008)

+100


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

That is why my post count dont increase when i post in gmrz section.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 20, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Err.. I was moving it to the Hardware Section, since you had posted it in the wrong section, but somehow it got deleted  I have restored the thread here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102426
> 
> Apologies!
> 
> ...



Sorry but i was furious.I forgot to save the replies and you deleted it.


----------



## Chintu08 (Nov 20, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Hey guys this was the troll who got me banned a few weeks before. No wonder he shows his awful personality here. And FYI, posts in chit-chat/fight club/gamerz dont increase post-count. Just STFU and go play with barbies you dumb dork.


 @Psychosocial, you are PSYCHO for sure, but not SOCIAL in any way:lmao:
one more thread spolied by you. i foresee your future- most likely a ban:lmao:
like you say, i wont feed the troll anymore:lmao:
btw, mods when are we to get new themes here?       





			
				psychowhatever said:
			
		

> Just STFU and go play with barbies you dumb dork


  :lmao: looks like you copy paste Youtube comments to ur videos here:ROFLMAO:


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 21, 2008)

:lamo:


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2008)

Guyz if u've anything to complain then post here, else spare this thread. Fight elsewhere.

@Paranz, u r much more experienced in this forum, behave.....and ignore him.

@chintu....WTF??!!! Mods are well aware of their business, don't spoil this thread. U've complained, bas ur job is done. Now go away.

@others, guyz, don't encourage them and fuel their fight.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Guyz if u've anything to complain then post here, else spare this thread. Fight elsewhere.
> 
> @Paranz, u r much more experienced in this forum, behave.....and ignore him.
> 
> ...



Sorry, deleting my post.

BTW, it Paranj.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 21, 2008)

chintu :: mind your own damn business.. if you dont want to get banned..


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 21, 2008)

shantanu said:


> chintu :: mind your own damn business.. if you dont want to get banned..


hey there! will ya give a second thought to your language?

I agree you may be a powerful guy, but please be polite. If you want to serve a warning, please do so in a correct manner.

You can't treat members this way. If they have been 'abusive to you', then the forum rules do provide the penalty for that. Please make use of that instead of handling it as it pleases you.

I agree that the other guy may not have behaved in the most desirable manner, but YOU are the senior guy as well as a respected mod, and hence I expect you to mainatain an optimum level of attitude in your activities. C'mon dude, its our forum man. i agree that some members may not be all that desirable, but we should give them a graceful exit, else they create aliases and keep haunting this forum!


----------



## krazzy (Nov 21, 2008)

Haila! Mod se panga!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

lol


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

Mod kaun hai?


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 21, 2008)

^^shantanu


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 21, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Mod kaun hai?



ROFLMAO 

Yes and being a mod, doesn't mean you should disrespect members. You have no right to cat call any member here or so for that matter get into someone's private space.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> Yes and being a mod, doesn't mean you should disrespect members. You have no right to cat call any member here or so for that matter get into someone's private space.



Reminds me of the 'drgrudge VS eggman' saga...


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL

MOD se panga
Indeed

Mazaa aata hai


----------



## krazzy (Nov 22, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Reminds me of the *'drgrudge VS eggman' saga*...


LOL! This is not Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

I support shantanu. What you did was right!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone remembers the eggman drgrudge episode? This issue seems that written all over it.
Hope it doesnt leave a bad mark....


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 22, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> I support shantanu. What you did was right!


As if I am opposing him! Yes, that other guy deserved a warning!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^And that too a stern one. Whatever shantanu said was 100% correct. Actually, he should have been a little MORE strict.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 22, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^And that too a stern one. Whatever shantanu said was 100% correct. Actually, he should have been a little MORE strict.


yes, stern one, but not 'dadagiri'


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> yes, stern one, but not 'dadagiri'



When a user falls to the lowest levels of idiotic antics, its required. Do you know anything about chintu08 or his posts across the forum ?


----------



## kalpik (Nov 22, 2008)

Not to mention his avatar (which i cleaned recently)


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 22, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Not to mention his avatar (which i cleaned recently)


oh, that dancing signboard 



Psychosocial said:


> When a user falls to the lowest levels of idiotic antics, its required. Do you know anything about chintu08 or his posts across the forum ?


Isn't banning an very effective solution?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> oh, that dancing signboard
> 
> 
> Isn't banning an very effective solution?



He is new so shantanu might have thought to give him another chance (dunno why). I was banned bcoz of that troll chintu08. And you can see his vulgar attitude here too.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

^^LOL

How many times hav u gotten banned?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^Not much. 4 temp. bans. That are enough for me. Out of that 2 were for fighting with trolls like chintu08, one was for speaking bad about Preity Zinta the last one I forgot.


----------



## Chintu08 (Nov 23, 2008)

what the hell was wrong with my avatar? just coz it had &quot;pen*s&quot; typed in it, its offensive? what about the guys who start & end their post with &quot;f*ck&quot;? thats cool with you guys?
ok, i wont put any avatar anymore.
why did i get a &quot;warning from mods&quot;? what did i do wrong? did i post profanity? Is supporting a noble cause (J Maharaj's) a crime in this forum? Did &quot;I&quot; start the fight here?
the guy who accuses of me being a troll/spammer, himself spams & picks fight everywhere. but no warning is given to him,  may i know why? let me guess, coz he has 1.7k post count?
look at this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102686
btw, i have nothin against @Psychosocial. he & othera only pick on me, maybe coz i have lesser post counts.
check my other posts & tell where have i spammed/trolled.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

Chintu08 said:


> what the hell was wrong with my avatar? just coz it had &quot;pen*s&quot; typed in it, its offensive? what about the guys who start & end their post with &quot;f*ck&quot;? thats cool with you guys?
> ok, i wont put any avatar anymore.
> why did i get a &quot;warning from mods&quot;? what did i do wrong? did i post profanity? Is supporting a noble cause (J Maharaj's) a crime in this forum? Did &quot;I&quot; start the fight here?
> the guy who accuses of me being a troll/spammer, himself spams & picks fight everywhere. but no warning is given to him,  may i know why? let me guess, coz he has 1.7k post count?
> ...



Whats so wrong with that thread? I am just expressing my views on India and others are expressing theres'. In the PES vs FIFA thread, I said that I have scored x number of goals and you started making fun of me.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, enough.. Can we please fight elsewhere? Please look at the topic before you post. This is the last warning.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 24, 2008)

as kalpik said , stop fighting.. and rohan :: i cannot understand you ever.. !! Well.. if you dislike my procedure to warn him, read his statements and i dont have to explain you about anything.. contact the admins if you like about it.. i dont have any problem with that.. !!


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 24, 2008)

shantanu said:


> as kalpik said , stop fighting.. and rohan :: i cannot understand you ever.. !! Well.. if you dislike my procedure to warn him, read his statements and i dont have to explain you about anything.. contact the admins if you like about it.. i dont have any problem with that.. !!


Thats a good reply Sir!


----------



## Chintu08 (Nov 25, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Ok, enough.. Can we please fight elsewhere? Please look at the topic before you post. This is the last warning.



actually that was my 'complaint'.:lmao: why was i warned in the first place? i wasnt spamming. i think i should just start replying with with +1 :lmao: to all threads where senior members who have 1000 2000 posts reply whether they are wrong or right. i appreciate the new forum related to education, good move by whomsoever responsible


----------



## kalpik (Nov 25, 2008)

You know very well why you were warned. No one needs to prove to you why you were warned. As far as the rules go by this forum, BEHAVE, or face the consequences. Consider this as your final warning.


----------



## Chintu08 (Nov 25, 2008)

kalpik said:


> You know very well why you were warned. No one needs to prove to you why you were warned. As far as the rules go by this forum, BEHAVE, or face the consequences. Consider this as your final warning.



 *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/3/31/Dancing_Banana.gif/202px-Dancing_Banana.gif


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

Chintu08 said:


> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/3/31/Dancing_Banana.gif/202px-Dancing_Banana.gif


Are you a Geek


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^

a Dork perhaps... Geeks are smart.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 25, 2008)

:lmao:


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

rofl


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2008)

guys, a humble request, please leave at least this thread on its purpose (look at the title please)

This is the only thread where mods reply quickly, if u continue like this (lol, lmao etc) even they won't visit it.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 25, 2008)

Chintu08 banned for 2 weeks, for reasons apart from the scope of this thread. I'm sure he will not be missed by anyone


----------



## krazzy (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL you even removed his avatar! I guess a dancing banana was too much.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 26, 2008)

That dancing banana was new.. That didnt bother me. It was something else. When i removed it, he put the dancing banana.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

There was a board in the Bananas hand in which it was written Banana  (You know what )


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 28, 2008)

*www.yahoofreak.com/emoticons/Mood%20Emoticons/licklips.gif
I hope you guyz remember about the smileys request!
*www.yahoofreak.com/emoticons/Mood%20Emoticons/bouncing2.gif


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

Yup we want more smileys like for Banghead, lmao, rofl etc. etc. etc.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 28, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> *www.yahoofreak.com/emoticons/Mood%20Emoticons/licklips.gif
> I hope you guyz remember about the smileys request!
> *www.yahoofreak.com/emoticons/Mood%20Emoticons/bouncing2.gif


As i might have mentioned before, adding/removing smileys are not in the hand of MODs


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 29, 2008)

kalpik said:


> As i might have mentioned before, adding/removing smileys are not in the hand of MODs


What did the admins say when you forwarded the request?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> What did the admins say when you forwarded the request?


They sent back smileys====>


----------



## kalpik (Nov 29, 2008)

I didnt forward anything  You guys can PM the admins directly! Your request will hold more weight


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 29, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I didnt forward anything  You guys can PM the admins directly! Your request will hold more weight


Ok, will PM Raaabo and Fatbeing


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 2, 2008)

I reported some posts in this thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1005951

and there's no action

Does the reporting system work on this forum?

So much for the 180 decond gap to be maintained between filing two reports

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 18, 2008)

This is my view about the Rapidshare thread in bazzar section. I think it's a dual standard by (some)mods by not only allowing such thread (sticky!) but also actively participating in such trades. Why?

1. Most of the accounts sold here are phished.
2. It's against Rapidshare's ToS to share a RS account.


> RapidShare keeps the legal right to close an account that are used by several people. It is a violation of terms to share an account.


3. It's against Rapidshare's ToS to resell an account.


> Reselling Premium Accounts is a privilege given to our verified Resellers.


I'm sure everyone including mods know about these conditions (seeing number of complains against a seller about accounts being blocked etc..) and still allowing such illegal activities through this forum.

I understand personal interest but you selected people are given a responsibility and you agreed to take it. If you hold your personal interest above your responsibility I suggest you please step down and then engage in such activities.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 18, 2008)

Agreed. I have unapproved the thread, and have opened a discussion thread in the moderation section for this issue. Will keep you guys updated. Thanks amitava82.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 29, 2008)

OK, time to dig up this thread again! Look at this:-
*i43.tinypic.com/2s7gdw1.png
The search feature on this forum is crappy! 232.45 seconds!

Oh, and I had to upload this image on tinypic! *While our own forum has an attachment feature!*. All because its defunct!

And we still don't have new smileys!
P.S.: I'm not shouting.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmm.. All these problems only the admins can look into. Considering that the admins are a busy lot here, try PMing them


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 31, 2008)

Though I have set reply notification for subscribed threads to email me the moment someone replies, but I hardly get instant notifications. At times, it's after 5-6 hours after reply is made. Using gmail ID. Never got any notification when I provided a @luckymail.com id as my email address.

See this as well
*img523.imageshack.us/img523/4573/screenshotko7.th.jpg
This forum requires that you wait *30 seconds* between posts. Please try again in *34 seconds.*


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 24, 2009)

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/26/statsst7.th.jpg
It's possible to post reply to a thread without viewing it!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 24, 2009)

lol


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 24, 2009)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 24, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> *img509.imageshack.us/img509/26/statsst7.th.jpg
> It's possible to post reply to a thread without viewing it!!!!!!




I'm getting the same thing too!!! Strange


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 28, 2009)

@ThinkFree,
Its just one of the many bugs.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 28, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> *img509.imageshack.us/img509/26/statsst7.th.jpg
> It's possible to post reply to a thread without viewing it!!!!!!




Me too getting the same problem. lol


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 25, 2009)

I can't post anything in the "Forum Improvement Suggestions" thread by kalpik. I can post everywhere else but whenever I post anything there, it just keeps working on it forever. Anyone lese facing this problem?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2009)

No, as u can see I've posted 2-3 times there...

First write in a word pad then copy-paste in forum...try this
Dekh kaya hota hai...


----------



## krazzy (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey, where's the forum jump thing at the bottom right of the page? It's not there any more. 

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/8433/missing.jpg


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 11, 2009)

Where Is The Forum Jump?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 11, 2009)

The Quick Reply doesnt work


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 20, 2009)

Ye, acha hai. U mods spam in a locked thread and we read!!!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 20, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Ye, acha hai. U mods spam in a locked thread and we read!!!



what??? where did that happen? Any links?


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> what??? where did that happen? Any links?


Yes, Chit-Chat. See closed threads,


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 20, 2009)

^check the Victor_Rambo's farewell thread. Kalpik locked it and then Pathik posted in it.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111193


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey, that happened in my homework thread too! Pathik has posted a joke in that abovesaid thread!  and . You know, that DOES qualify as a personal attack. Whatever is happening to TDF members nowadays?!? Rohan used to be good and after that name change, *he* changed. Now, it's pathik!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 20, 2009)

I guess Pathik is thinking "mods insaan nahi hote hai kaya?", and he has started having fun.
Are, I don't have problem. But let us post too.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 20, 2009)

Mods insaan nahi hote! Mods bane hue jo insaan hote hain, wo insaan hote hain! Aur main paagal nahi hoon!  (Shayad!)


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 20, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> ^check the Victor_Rambo's farewell thread. Kalpik locked it and then Pathik posted in it.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111193



Not the first time he has done so. Same thing had happened in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105571 
Brought it to the notice of Anorion and as expected he didn't reply.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 21, 2009)

OMG, now mods are also becoming like that.  God only can save the forum.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


alexanderthegreat said:


> Mods insaan nahi hote! Mods bane hue jo insaan hote hain, wo insaan hote hain! Aur main paagal nahi hoon!  (Shayad!)



Mujhe aapka ke paheli samajh nahi aaya. Kripya karke dubara samajhne wali bhaasa me dohrayeye janaab.....
*www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-happy-smileys-310.gif
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


alexanderthegreat said:


> Hey, that happened in my homework thread too! Pathik has posted a joke in that abovesaid thread!  and . You know, that DOES qualify as a personal attack. Whatever is happening to TDF members nowadays?!? Rohan used to be good and after that name change, *he* changed. Now, it's pathik!




eggjactly..... 									*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/happy/happy0071.gif


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## kalpik (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok, we had a word with one of the admins yesterday. They are working on getting the issues resolved. And they look at all the suggestions posted by us. Their top priority is to get the forum to have top notch performance.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 19, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Ok, we had a word with one of the admins yesterday. They are working on getting the issues resolved. And they look at all the suggestions posted by us. Their top priority is to get the forum to have top notch performance.


are they working on site uptime??
Many times I have found forum down.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 19, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Ok, we had a word with one of the admins yesterday. They are working on getting the issues resolved. And they look at all the suggestions posted by us. Their top priority is to get the forum to have top notch performance.



Shouldn't they first get the forum working like it used to? 
They can work on improving the performance once the forum is free of stupid bugs like the quick-reply bug, 30 seconds wait etc.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2009)

I whined today, but in vain


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2009)

niaaaa will help you. Spam niaaaa all over the forum and you'll get what you want. Believe me, "niaaaa is the Universal truth"....

Edit:

Okay, Praka123 has served over 9 months of ban. So, can we have him unbanned now??

Also, I think a permanent ban for victor_rambo wasn't justified.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2009)

^^
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/90large.png


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ niaaaaa?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2009)

ico said:


> Also, I think a permanent ban for victor_rambo wasn't justified.


Oh, i think the permanent ban for rohan was THE most justified ban on think digit. He just tried to circumvent the ban. The new ID is banned too. He's a doctor ffs.. He should try and act like one!


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Oh, i think the permanent ban for rohan was THE most justified ban on think digit. He just tried to circumvent the ban. The new ID is banned too. He's a doctor ffs.. He should try and act like one!


He was fighting for a good cause.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2009)

Yea, but his method of fighting is not acceptable here. Tell me, how many threads have come up for the same cause over the past months, and how many people have got banned?


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Yea, but his method of fighting is not acceptable here. Tell me, how many threads have come up for the same cause over the past months, and how many people have got banned?


Tell me has there been any impact of those threads.  It was about a year back when the users had complained about the attachments and the problem still isn't rectified.

To be frank, I'm happy with the work of moderators as they have responded well whenever I've messaged.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2009)

I know there has been no impact, but frankly, i am in no position to comment on that as i am not capable of making any amends. Please be aware, that these issues irritate the MOD's as much (if not more, as we have to manage all spam) as they irritate the regular members.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

Mujhe lagta hai ki Vaibhavtek ki ek naye responsive Administrator ki demand ek dum sahi thi.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2009)

@Kalpik, I don't know about Praka but permanent ban on Rohan was not justified.
Agreed, he was becoming too troublesome but u could've done done away with banning him permanently.
He was fighting for good reason. We all know that. May be he became hyper too soon but he got more than what he deserved.

He was a very active member of our community and contributed enough.
And, u don't have any business with what he does in his personal life (if he's doing doctorate or, law or anything else)


----------



## vr2 (Apr 21, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Oh, i think the permanent ban for rohan was THE most justified ban on think digit. He just tried to circumvent the ban. The new ID is banned too. He's a doctor ffs.. He should try and act like one!



I am VR.
After being banned, this is the only ID I have created.
Kalpik, please do not spread BS about any banned user account, unless you have solid proof.

Do you have any proof that the account that you banned was mine, or are those your fantasies/speculations? Why don't you post logs then?

How is it that the admins and mods do nothing(except "I am working on the issues") but still get to speak and do whatever they feel like.

You are just a mod, nothing above that. So please mind your "aukaat" instead of letting modship go to your head. You are not so great to tell others how they should behave. We all have seen how you all guys have behaved. So no point trying to be a "nice guy".


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2009)

Contribution? In his early days, sure.. But last i remember his contributions included threads like "Spamming is my birth right", "I'm Pregnant" 

And you say a temp ban could have solved the issue? Look at what he did. He made a new ID, and started RIGHT where he left off..

1. Creating a new ID to circumvent ban is against the rules.
2. If he felt he was wrongly banned, he could have appealed with his new ID. He did not. Instead he started with the same behavior that got him banned in the first place.
3. No matter how much he contributed in the past, if he's going haywire, remember, no one on the forum is indispensable.
4. As far as the rules go, bans etc are not up for public discussion. If anyone wants to discuss about rohan's ban, please feel free to PM me.

This is the end of discussion about rohan's ban on this thread. Ill feel free to ignore any other posts about the same on this thread.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vr2 said:


> I am VR.
> After being banned, this is the only ID I have created.
> Kalpik, please do not spread BS about any banned user account, unless you have solid proof.
> 
> ...



See.. This is what i was talking about.. Some people never learn.. Sheesh!


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2009)

*i164.photobucket.com/albums/u3/mulletwsker/nomnomnom.gif

I will just eat and watch this thread


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

Troll detected: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=20614&dateline=1239243393


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 21, 2009)

My complaint is that nobody here seems to be paying attention to tech issues anymore. I posted a query regarding ms access a few days ago but no one responded but when I opened a thread like "how good you are english is" I got almost a 100 replies in 3 days.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 21, 2009)

^Exactly. Forum members aren't like what they used to be (including myself). If I want any problem of mine solved, I'd be better off heading to some other forum like TE.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> My complaint is that nobody here seems to be paying attention to tech issues anymore. I posted a query regarding ms access a few days ago but no one responded but when I opened a thread like "how good you are english is" I got almost a 100 replies in 3 days.



Coz everyone knows that they will spend 5 minutes replying to your query and when they will press the 'Submit' button, the server will probably go down or produce some kind of error. 

In case of stupid threads, there is no significant mental effort involved on part of the replying member and hence no big deal if the server f***s up!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

^For that reason, I only reply to "infected with virus" types of threads as I have got a short answer for that.

BTW, yes the forum fcuked up in may cases when I was going to post a long answer and on irritation, I only posted short versions of it many times....... 

One of the main bug is that, on logging in, it again asks to log in on replying to a thread. If you have not copied the text earlier before pressing Submit, it will be gone to dogs and you will retype it again after logging in again. Btw it only happens when we log in for a new session(i.e. Remember me is not ticked).......


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> BTW, yes the forum fcuked up in may cases when I was going to post a long answer and on irritation, I only posted short versions of it many times.......


Believe none... what I do is, write and then copy it, click on the submit button, if it posts successfully, no issues else, again open the thread and paste it and submit again, 99% of the time it works.



> One of the main bug is that, on logging in, it again asks to log in on replying to a thread. If you have not copied the text earlier before pressing Submit, it will be gone to dogs and you will retype it again after logging in again. Btw it only happens when we log in for a new session(i.e. Remember me is not ticked).......


This is not a bug, this is called session management (u mentioned the word, I guess u know it). Ur log-in only stays active for a certain time (the time out the Admins have set for a log-in sessions). 
Its for security purpose and memory management.
If u want to be online for a long time (like I do, stay online for 8-9 hrs daily), check the remember me button. It will save ur session info and won't be asked to log-in again.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info!
Btw yes, i copy each and every long post before posting now.


----------



## Naveen.S (Apr 21, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Ur log-in only stays active for a certain time (the time out the Admins have set for a log-in sessions).
> Its for security purpose and memory management.


Default session time is 14 minutes in most of Forums.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 22, 2009)

One workaround is to use the reload every addon in firefox. Just open thinkdigit.com/forum in a new window and minimise it; if you use linux you can send it to a different desktop. Set reload every to refresh the page every five minutes. That will keep you logged in while you browse the forum in another window.


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

hmmm there was a thread in the Chit Chat section started by some Shruti365 in which she was asking Maths questions, why has that been deleted?


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Suspected troll. If this is not the case and they indeed return, the concerned party are set to PM a mod and the thread will be undeleted.


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ kk..


----------



## NucleusKore (May 1, 2009)

De spammers whine..........


----------



## Chintu08 (May 1, 2009)

:barf:
why does this forum fock up evry now and then.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmmm.......
At last I found this.......


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 6, 2009)

you mean this thread??


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 6, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> you mean this thread??


Yes... 

I have two questions:

Do we still have MODs here?
Do we need more MODs?


----------



## kalpik (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, and doesn't really matter.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok, deleted shitloads of spam.. Lets hope i can continue to do so.. :/


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 6, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Ok, deleted shitloads of spam.. Lets hope i can continue to do so.. :/



So u got the meaning of my question....??!!

I think the pressure is much more on u three ( MHG n Pathik)...

And I don't know how long "only" u guys will be able to devote ur time here...

They should think about bringing one or two mods from "now regular" and "reputed" new members...


----------



## p_dude (Oct 6, 2009)

@rhitwick

you are well know here and i think you can handle things without any bias why don't you become a mod?

and some of those guys from the "uncle team"  those old guys are here for a long time we can make one of them as a moderator for this forum.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 6, 2009)

p_dude said:


> @rhitwick
> 
> you are well know here and i think you can handle things without any bias why don't you become a mod?


LOL...
Its not what "I" want... again, I don't want to be a MOD. 
I may not be such frequent in future days.



> and some of those guys from the "uncle team"  those old guys are here for a long time we can make one of them as a moderator for this forum.


Good point, but most of them are too busy to MOD this forum...

In line of "Guru Greg" my call will be "young blood"...


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

Good idea *rhitwick*. But who? This forum lacks regular posters. If we make them the mods, then the forum will lose another regular poster as both deleting spam and posting regularly is not possible at the same time.

I really dunno about more mods, but why not call back the old mods instead? If they are busy, then they can let the admins know and then new mods must be appointed.

Afterthought: I doubt if the oldies who have left will return.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 7, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Good idea *rhitwick*. But who?


U won't believe me but I was thinking of ur name and a few others for it.



> why not call back the old mods instead?


I don't think that would work. If they are not here, I think there must be some reasons behind that.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> U won't believe me but I was thinking of ur name and a few others for it.


 Thanks man, that's a compliment.

Personally I know a few who are senior to me on the forum and regular here who can be mods. In my very limited experience on the forum, I can say three names for mod. Dunno about others. Won't post their names here. 

Meanwhile, *rhitwick*, knowing that you are a very thoughtful person, I can say that your idea of young blood is good. But older mods should be asked if they wanna continue.

Last activity of various mods is here. As i suspected, some of them hardly post, but they visit occasionally. 

*goobimama - *07-09-2009 07:56 PM
*Hitboxx* - Disabled last activity. 
*Indyan* - 01-10-2009 05:01 PM
*it_waaznt_me - *07-09-2009 08:56 PM
*kalpik* - Today 09:36 AM
*Kniwor* - 05-10-2009 11:25 PM
*mail2and* - 14-07-2009 08:45 PM
*MetalheadGautham* - Yesterday 06:28 AM
*Pathik* - Disabled last activity. 
*shantanu* - 02-10-2009 01:10 AM
*Sourabh* - 18-09-2009 07:33 AM
*techno_funky* - Yesterday 11:09 PM

Phew! That took some time.


----------



## rahim_me_123 (Jan 11, 2010)

**** digit i hav been searchin for complaints section. can nebody show me where it is??
my both dvd's r not working


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 11, 2010)

rahim_me_123 said:


> **** digit i hav been searchin for complaints section. can nebody show me where it is??
> my both dvd's r not working


Why don't u mail the editor or help [at] digit . com


----------



## Krow (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ It is 
	
	



```
help@thinkdigit.com
```
, right?


----------



## shantanu (Jan 12, 2010)

oh, we are right here , If you have any urgent problem, do PM us. i usually look at this thread. there are times when people get busy with their lives and are unable to come online, but thats just sometimes. We are right here and working the best we could. you have issues please share with us if they are important.

Shantanu


----------



## Krow (Jan 13, 2010)

shantanu said:


> oh, we are right here , If you have any urgent problem, do PM us. i usually look at this thread. there are times when people get busy with their lives and are unable to come online, but thats just sometimes. We are right here and working the best we could. you have issues please share with us if they are important.
> 
> Shantanu


If not for you few remaining mods, we would be doomed and so would be this forum. Whatever remains, we can credit it to you guys. Thanks a lot.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 14, 2010)

MODs should not be blamed.. They have their personal life and duties to render. One has his real life to life. For all those people who are muti tasking their lives for this forum.. Hats Off.


----------



## eggman (Jan 15, 2010)

This forum is dead!! Why do you guys still bother!!
Tech Enclave is the 1000x times better maintained then this forum was ever in the past 2-3 years!(even the SUnsilk GangOfGIrls one too is better maintained..........yes I"ve been there once!!!)
And this is coming from a guy who was a regular TD visitor from last 6-7 years(yes,under different ids...got banned a few times) and started using TE a few months back!

The only thread that is better here is the MUST WATCH MOVIE one!!And thats where I mostly post!!
Flame me all you want but thats the fact!


----------



## slugger (Jan 19, 2010)

the post editing interface feels pretty effed up to me - If I've used BBcodes in a post & then later when i go back to edit the post i'd like to see the ppost without any formatting with the bbcodes displayed

Plz do away with the js-enabled edit interface - don't like it at all 

Also - more timeout limit *please*


----------

